# ***OFFICIAL*** James Toney vs Randy Couture Pre/Post Fight spoilers



## dudeabides

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to James 'Lights Out' Toney taking on Randy 'The Natural' Couture at UFC 118 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## BigSur

James Toney has a punchers chance... About it.


----------



## oldfan

James toney has no chance. period.

41 year old Toney is not as fast, does not punch as hard, does not have a fraction of the mma defense that this man resting quietly against the fence has.









Here's what Randy and vitor say about it.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

yeah mush mouth really doesnt stand a snowflakes chance in hell against randy, but you gotta admit its going to be really funny to watch for the 3-5 minutes its going to take for randy to work him over


----------



## El Bresko

Randy takes this. I love the picture, Randy applying GNP with Toney sitting on his arse!!


----------



## Random Dude

*What Couture vs Toney will look like*

http://www.riemurasia.net/jylppy/media.php?id=11685


----------



## oldfan

:cheeky4:


----------



## SideWays222

To compare Toney to that guy is pretty shameful. Its like someone saying Anderson Silva vs roy jones JR would look like this... 







There is a good chance that Anderson Silva would get tooled by Roy Jones JR but if some boxing fan compared Anderson to this guy then id say he is very ignorant. It shows very little respect towards a world class fighter which James Toney is. I get he isnt a Mixed Martial Artist but he is leagues above Halmes who has a record of 0-4.

Im probably making a bigger deal out of it then it is. I realize that your probably joking but lets not compare Toney to a F list fighter.

P.S. Im not sure why i cant embed anymore.. i used to be able to. Here is the link if your curious.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKJdU9SpxW8&feature=search


----------



## oldfan

SideWays222 said:


> To compare Toney to that guy is pretty shameful. Its like someone saying Anderson Silva vs roy jones JR would look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good chance that Anderson Silva would get tooled by Roy Jones JR but if some boxing fan compared Anderson to this guy then id say he is very ignorant. It shows very little respect towards a world class fighter which James Toney is. I get he isnt a Mixed Martial Artist but he is leagues above Halmes who has a record of 0-4.
> 
> Im probably making a bigger deal out of it then it is. I realize that your probably joking but lets not *compare Toney to a F list fighter.*
> 
> P.S. Im not sure why i cant embed anymore.. i used to be able to. Here is the link if your curious.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKJdU9SpxW8&feature=search


sorry buddie but that's what he is.


Ps. some one changed the embed procedure and didn't tell anyone. Now just copy the part of the address between the =signs= and wrap that with you tube tags.


----------



## SideWays222

oldfan said:


> sorry buddie but that's what he is.
> 
> 
> Ps. some one changed the embed procedure and didn't tell anyone. Now just copy the part of the address between the =signs= and wrap that with you tube tags.


James Toney is a F level fighter?? I hope your being sarcastic because i have to say your out your mind if you believe that. If James Toney is F class then what the hell is a A or B level fighter??? As a matter of fact... what level are those 2 guys in that video?? 

Oh thanks for the Info.. yeah i noticed lately i haven't been able to embed anything. Thats a pretty stupid thing of them to do. At least announce ir or something.. or write down some easy to see instructions. Well thanks again for that... il send you a greenie.


----------



## oldfan

well... I sure as heck don't want to pick a fight with one of the guys "responsible for all of humanity's problems" but, I make a large distinction between "mma fighter" and "boxer. Tony is 0-0-0 in mma. I put him at the same level of mma fighter as chuck Norris or Eddie Bravo or any other champion of another sport who knows nothing about fighting in a cage under mma rules. In fact I would put him a class down from Ray Mercer or Kimbo. too late to neg me now


----------



## Finnsidious

I don't know if thats exactly how it will look, but thats how long it will last. 90% chance it looks like that, 10% chance Toney knocks him out about 10 seconds in.

Either way I would be utterly astonished if the fight lasts longer than 90 seconds.


----------



## SideWays222

oldfan said:


> well... I sure as heck don't want to pick a fight with one of the guys "*responsible for all of humanity's problems"* but, I make a large distinction between "mma fighter" and "boxer. Tony is 0-0-0 in mma. I put him at the same level of mma fighter as chuck Norris or Eddie Bravo or any other champion of another sport who knows nothing about fighting in a cage under mma rules. In fact I would put him a class down from Ray Mercer or Kimbo. too late to neg me now


i don't understand the bolded part. Is there some background story to this??

As you can see i said "F LVL FIGHTER" not "F LVL Mixed Martial artist" nor "F LVL BOXER" As a fighter, Toney is considered world class. Just like some other greats like Anderson Silva, Gsp, Fedor, Roy Jones Jr, Klitchkos, pacqiuo and so on.
Toney is a fighter and knows how to fight. He is a world class boxer and boxing is part of MMA. I guarantee not 1 person in MMA could outbox him in the octagon. Id go as far as to say that not a single person in MMA would want to even throw hands at this guy. If someone was going to stand with him it would either be in the clinch or keeping long distance trying to pepper him with Leg Kicks which i still think would end up with Toney getting a KO victory. To put him in the same category as Chuck Norris and Eddie Bravo is just down right idiotic. Now to cover my own ass i want to clarify im not calling you stupid but i AM calling your comment stupid (So i dont force the Mods to do something I and They dont want to do, or do you guys :thumb02
I guarantee Toney by now knows how to fight in a cage and im sure he understands the rules.

You would put him a step under Ray Mercer and Kimbo?? dude... i cant tell if your trolling, serious or just uhh... Not bright i guess i would put it. I get your reasoning which is probably "Well they both have actually had MMA fights and practiced it longer". I guarantee Toney will learn anything with fighting twice as quick as either of those guys can. Even though Ray Mercer was a boxer himself he is no where near Toneys level. Both of those guys would get demolished by Toney i dont even think someone like Kimbo would be able to take Toney down even though he has been training wrestling alot longer.

Well i did Pos Rep you because you helped me. Dont worry i wont Neg you... it wouldn't make sense for me to Neg someone just because they don't know better. Ask me anything your not sure off... im here to help people like you that dont know alot. :thumb02: That way i can Return the favor of you showing me how to Embed.


----------



## oldfan

you and I can definitely agree to disagree (a lot). I think you are going to be very surprised at how bad and like a fish out of water Toney looks on fight night. 

The bolded part I thought was an inside joke. A certain Portuguese member once said that it was people like you, me and Mckeever that were responible for all of humanity's problems. Some club to be in huh?

How about a small side bet. I'll bet 10k that randy lands the first strike.

Another 10k says toney will land strikes but can't hurt Randy.

Edit: My arguement is simple. The difference in skill level between Randy and Kimbo is MUCH greater than the difference in skill between Toney and mercer.


----------



## SideWays222

> oldfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and I can definitely agree to disagree (a lot). I think you are going to be very surprised at how bad and like a fish out of water Toney looks on fight night.
> 
> The bolded part I thought was an inside joke. A certain Portuguese member once said that it was people like you, me and Mckeever that were responible for all of humanity's problems. Some club to be in huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lmao.. yeah i remember that now. Yeah sorry for not recalling that right away. Iv had quiet a few battles with certain members lately so i actually did figure one of them said it but i wasnt sure who and when. I like our club.! Mckeever seems like a good guy and you definitely are a good guy so no shame in being in that group. We might disagree maybe even disagree alot, im not sure. But disagreeing is hardly a reason to dislike someone.
> 
> I think Toney might look like a fish out of water when Couture takes him down. There is nothing you can do about that since Toney has been wrestling his whole life. I guarantee that striking though its Couture thats going to look like a fish out of water. Which is why he wont be striking with him... lets not even get into how Randy would look like Boxing Toney. Which is why i say Toney is a world class fighter and deserves to be treated as such. He isnt a World Class Mixed Martial Artist but i dont think anyone has any delusions of this.
> 
> Now on to the interesting part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about a small side bet. I'll bet 10k that randy lands the first strike.
> 
> Another 10k says Toney will land strikes but can't hurt Randy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first Bet i dislike is because Randy can just throw a lazy ass jab and semi connect to the point where Toney hardly feels it yet you would still win the bet. Also just to throw it out there i actually think that Couture is going to start it off with a Leg Kick.
> 
> How about the first bet being that if someone does get rocked while standing up then we make a Points Bet. So if Toney gets rocked while they are on the feet trading then il send you 10k points and if Toney rocks Couture then you send me 10k points?? It doesnt have to be a blow that drops the guy or anything but a good solid punch where you clearly see the other guy is a bit dazed from it. How about it?? This does NOT include clinch fighting or ground fighting of-course.
> 
> *Yes or No?* If you have any ideas feel free to throw them out there and we will discuss it.
> 
> Second bet?? Well im not sure how well it would go with the bet i just threw out there. If Toney lands good shots then he will def hurt randy but if he lands some half assed shots because Couture is either constantly shooting in or Couture is clinching or w/e then he might not. But like i said this second bet doesn't go well with the first one SO think of another one. Im down for random bets if you have anything in mind. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> Also i just read your Edit. Im not sure what you mean by it... if your saying the difference between Randys skill compared to Kimbo's skill is alot further apart then Ray Mercer and James toneys is compared with each other??? Well ofcourse. Kimbo is a street fighter while Ray Mercer was a pretty damn good boxer while in his younger days. Lets compare Toney to Kimbo and i think the difference there is just as far apart. Put Kimbo in a boxing ring with Toney the fight would be alot more 1 sided then Kimbo vs Randy couture in mma. James Toney against Kimbo in a MMA match imo is also far apart. Toney would destroy Kimbo no matter where they are fighting.
> 
> Also im not sure what your video just proved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt it Randy actually that went the distance with Tim for a decision victory?
> 
> Also... i dont want ANYONE to get me wrong. I think Randy Couture is going to win and i think its going to be very 1 sided because of Coutures ground game. My only beef is that he is calling James Toney a F Lvl Fighter which is disrespectful to a world class boxer. You dont achieve as much as Toney has Achieved being a F lvl Fighter.
Click to expand...


----------



## hellholming

SideWays222 said:


> Wasnt it Randy actually that went the distance with Tim for a decision victory?


Randy dominated Tim for 5 rounds. And the Tim that got knocked the **** out by Mercer weighed close to 300 pounds, he was in no shape whatsoever.


----------



## SideWays222

hellholming said:


> Randy dominated Tim for 5 rounds. And the Tim that got knocked the **** out by Mercer weighed close to 300 pounds, he was in no shape whatsoever.


Yes Randy did win every round. Did i make it sound like he didnt?? yes i also know how much he weighed. You missed the point completely...


----------



## oldfan

SideWays222 said:


> Oh lmao.. yeah i remember that now. Yeah sorry for not recalling that right away. Iv had quiet a few battles with certain members lately so i actually did figure one of them said it but i wasnt sure who and when. I like our club.! Mckeever seems like a good guy and you definitely are a good guy so no shame in being in that group. We might disagree maybe even disagree alot, im not sure. But disagreeing is hardly a reason to dislike someone.
> 
> I think Toney might look like a fish out of water when Couture takes him down. There is nothing you can do about that since Toney has been wrestling his whole life. I guarantee that striking though its Couture thats going to look like a fish out of water. Which is why he wont be striking with him... lets not even get into how Randy would look like Boxing Toney. Which is why i say Toney is a world class fighter and deserves to be treated as such. He isnt a World Class Mixed Martial Artist but i dont think anyone has any delusions of this.
> 
> Now on to the interesting part.
> 
> 
> 
> The first Bet i dislike is because Randy can just throw a lazy ass jab and semi connect to the point where Toney hardly feels it yet you would still win the bet. Also just to throw it out there i actually think that Couture is going to start it off with a Leg Kick.
> 
> How about the first bet being that if someone does get rocked while standing up then we make a Points Bet. So if Toney gets rocked while they are on the feet trading then il send you 10k points and if Toney rocks Couture then you send me 10k points?? It doesnt have to be a blow that drops the guy or anything but a good solid punch where you clearly see the other guy is a bit dazed from it. How about it?? This does NOT include clinch fighting or ground fighting of-course.
> 
> *Yes or No?* If you have any ideas feel free to throw them out there and we will discuss it.
> 
> Second bet?? Well im not sure how well it would go with the bet i just threw out there. If Toney lands good shots then he will def hurt randy but if he lands some half assed shots because Couture is either constantly shooting in or Couture is clinching or w/e then he might not. But like i said this second bet doesn't go well with the first one SO think of another one. Im down for random bets if you have anything in mind. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> Also i just read your Edit. Im not sure what you mean by it... if your saying the difference between Randys skill compared to Kimbo's skill is alot further apart then Ray Mercer and James toneys is compared with each other??? Well ofcourse. Kimbo is a street fighter while Ray Mercer was a pretty damn good boxer while in his younger days. Lets compare Toney to Kimbo and i think the difference there is just as far apart. Put Kimbo in a boxing ring with Toney the fight would be alot more 1 sided then Kimbo vs Randy couture in mma. James Toney against Kimbo in a MMA match imo is also far apart. Toney would destroy Kimbo no matter where they are fighting.
> 
> Also im not sure what your video just proved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt it Randy actually that went the distance with Tim for a decision victory?
> 
> Also... i dont want ANYONE to get me wrong. I think Randy Couture is going to win and i think its going to be very 1 sided because of Coutures ground game. My only beef is that he is calling James Toney a F Lvl Fighter which is disrespectful to a world class boxer. You dont achieve as much as Toney has Achieved being a F lvl Fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely agree on the outcome:thumb02:
> 
> There's really no need for a beef with anyone disrespecting Toney. He's the most disrespectful man to ever fight in the ufc. He's said some bad things about Randy and I can't wait to see him answer for them.
> 
> As for Silvia and Mercer. They originally tried to put together a boxing match. When that fell through Tim went in with the promise to stand and box. ...timmy was stupid. If Randy were that dumb his fight might look similar to Silvia/Mercer. Randy is the smartest guy in the world when locked in a cage. Toney is a fool and he's going to look like one in the cage.
> 
> Hows this for a bet... I've been inspired by my hero and sugardaddy Bobbycooper on how to have fun betting (and get rich)... Give me 10-1 odds and I'll bet that Randy rocks Toney with a head kick.
Click to expand...


----------



## coldcall420

They gonna look like a white dude and a black dude fighting in a cage....and Randy is going to win.....:confused05:


----------



## wormathletics

If Randy can take Toney down...it will be a boring fight but a victory for Randy...If Randy stands and tries to fight with Toney...It will be a short night...for Randy...

Randy is obviously the more technically sound fighter in regards to MMA...and he needs to focus on wrestling Toney...


----------



## fullcontact

It will look like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoEPKnOoeM0


----------



## HexRei

I actually agree with the OP. Sure Toney is a great boxer but he is not good enough to stop Randy before he gets taken down, since that will happen about five seconds into the fight. And then he will get mounted and likely TKO'd, possibly subbed. I don't see this going more than a minute or two.


----------



## hatedcellphones

James Toney via Oma Plata in the 3rd. 
Yup.


----------



## oldfan

fullcontact said:


> It will look like this
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoEPKnOoeM0


Haha that was beautiful rep to you sir. ...and people think mma is a new thing.


----------



## AmdM

oldfan said:


> The bolded part I thought was an inside joke. A certain Portuguese member once said that it was people like you, me and Mckeever that were responible for all of humanity's problems. Some club to be in huh?


I take it you are talking about me.
What i have to say is that you are confused, i also saw that posted somewhere in a thread, it´s not mine.
Im not surprised with you for trying to sell that as being mine as your behaviour probably reflects your personality.

Well, you know what they say about karma...


----------



## oldfan

hatedcellphones said:


> James Toney via Oma Plata in the 3rd.
> Yup.


It could only happen in the 3rd. After he's worn Randy out with his famous LnP:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The only way Toney can win is if this fight is standing. There is no way that Toney is going to take Couture down or even know what to do should the fight hit the ground. Couture is a smart fighter and he will definitely have his hand raised at the end of this fight.


----------



## oldfan

AmdM said:


> I take it you are talking about me.
> What i have to say is that you are confused, i also saw that posted somewhere in a thread, it´s not mine.
> Im not surprised with you for trying to sell that as being mine as your behaviour probably reflects your personality.
> 
> Well, you know what they say about karma...


oops... my bad... that was osmium that said that. You only called me a dumb SOB which is a clear violation of tos ...except it's hard to consider it an insult coming from you.:laugh:


----------



## fullcontact

oldfan said:


> Haha that was beautiful rep to you sir. ...and people think mma is a new thing.



A LOT older than we think:thumb02:


----------



## RoeNoMo

LOL. 

Even though its not his specialty, Randy's got to get a sub on Toney. Otherwise he'll get KOed quick. Part of me wants to see that, just because a massive landed punch from Toney would be sweet, but at the same time if Randy loses that's a pretty big let down for MMA in general. Sigh.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

oldfan said:


> It could only happen in the 3rd. After he's worn Randy out with his famous LnP:thumb02:


i didnt even think about his world class bjj, this s**t just got real serious now im scared for randy and the rest of the hw divison this guys a real head hunter :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefilim777

Toney via flying arm bar.

Not really. Randy via TKO.


----------



## daveh98

RoeNoMo said:


> LOL.
> 
> Even though its not his specialty, Randy's got to get a sub on Toney. Otherwise he'll get KOed quick. Part of me wants to see that, just because a massive landed punch from Toney would be sweet, but at the same time if Randy loses that's a pretty big let down for MMA in general. Sigh.


No it is not sad for MMA. Boxing websites and forums are barely talking about this. The rare time it has been posted, they all agree it's pretty stupid of Toney to take the fight. Can he win? Sure. Slight chance. Any combat sport can win if they are good enough in the sport and do something different. MMA is still evolving. 

In 30 years when every fighter who enters the Octagon or cage has had 50 amateur fights, 20 pro fights and is now on TV after fighting since the age of 5...there is NO CHANCE a boxer or any other athlete can make the transition. But until that day happens...you WILL get these "freak shows." It isn't a disrespect to MMA, it is just a consequence of being a newly recognized and hyped sport as it can be exploited by other high profile athletes and the lower barriers to entry.


----------



## The Horticulturist

I wake up every day with James Toney on my mind, and I think to myself 

"The Randyman, can."

I get more confident every day.


----------



## hatedcellphones

oldfan said:


> It could only happen in the 3rd. After he's worn Randy out with his famous LnP:thumb02:


Oh, naturally. The man's made a name for himself with his dominant ground game and will surely be a force to be reckoned with after he puts a clinic on hall of famer Randy Couture. The man is a legend in his own right. Haven't you seen his interviews?


----------



## xeberus

randys got this more than jessica biel has herpes


----------



## Joabbuac

*Toney will kick Coutures ass....taking bets*

bam round 1 ko



taking avatar bets....name bets...credit bets (aint got any :confused02


Toney knows much more about mma than he lets on in his dumb rants. Hes gonna catch Couture coming in...hurt and stops him. No doubt att all.


----------



## Syxx Paq

I hope to god this poll isnt an accurate representation of the corner layout for the fight, as that would put toney in the red corner... the favorite's corner.... the champions corner...


----------



## No_Mercy

Here's the problem if Toney is able to somehow land a power shot even a glancing uppercut while Randy comes in it could be lights out. This is gonna be a fun fight though. Seriously wished they put in a kick boxer in the mix to chop his legs out. 

What a great throw back fight to the 90's. 

Anybody have clips of Toney training in MMA.


----------



## Majortom505

Joabbuac said:


> bam round 1 ko
> 
> 
> 
> taking avatar bets....name bets...credit bets (aint got any :confused02
> 
> 
> Toney knows much more about mma than he lets on in his dumb rants. Hes gonna catch Couture coming in...hurt and stops him. No doubt att all.


I'm placing 1000 credits on Couture. How are you going to match it?

It seems that in your opinion the blob from boxing can take over MMA with 6 months training in a new sport.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Rusko

I will take a sig bet, round 1 TKO randy. I will be rooting for Toney though.


----------



## Joabbuac

If randy stops him before the bell its from a sub


----------



## Majortom505

Joabbuac said:


> If randy stops him before the bell its from a sub


Turns out... Subs are part of MMA.


----------



## endersshadow

Majortom505 said:


> Turns out... Subs are part of MMA.


You missed the context he was referring to (he neglected to quote the poster above him).


----------



## oldfan

So.. what do you have left to bet with? I'll be happy to take it from you


----------



## Dream-On-101

Christ can you imagine the sheer anguish of MMA fans world wide if Toney where to take this fight? And the unparalleled level of gloating that would come from all sides of the boxing world? 

It makes me most uncomfortable to consider such an outcome.

Fortunately, such horror is very unlikely. Couture will take him down and humiliate him, resoundingly and hopefully without mercy - Toney will probably gas 17 seconds in at any rate. Toney was mildly amusing to laugh with (at?) during all of this build up, but i suspect i will enjoy watching the Natural pound his overly large face into a bloody pulp much more.

Randy, by TKO (hopefully close to the end of the third, so we can enjoy this for as long as possible).


----------



## El Bresko

oldfan said:


> So.. what do you have left to bet with? I'll be happy to take it from you


i'll bet all my credits on Randy, i don't even know what the hell they are for and i'm damn certain Coutoure ain't gettin' knocked out by no over the mill boxer who sounds like he's from the bayous in Louisiana.


----------



## oldfan

MRBRESK said:


> i'll bet all my credits on Randy, i don't even know what the hell they are for and i'm damn certain Coutoure ain't gettin' knocked out by no over the mill boxer who sounds like he's from the bayous in Louisiana.


Sorry, I was talking to the OP. I would never bet against Randy. Not if he were fighting the best boxer in the world.

Betting against Toney is taking candy from babies.


----------



## El Bresko

oldfan said:


> Sorry, I was talking to the OP. I would never bet against Randy. Not if he were fighting the best boxer in the world.
> 
> Betting against Toney is taking candy from babies.


Yeah, i was going to say.. from the posts of your's i've read you don't appear that irrational.

OP, i'll bet you everything i got on Randy, If it's first roudn T/KO then i've got a clause that says you have to give me an extra 10k credits for being such a fool.


----------



## eXcellence

Couture is obviously the better fighter but as mentioned before Toney has a punchers chance, if this fight gets past the first minute and Couture takes the fight to the ground - Its all over.

My Pick - Couture


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

*James Toney Has All the Answers for Randy Couture at UFC 118*

At around the 2:40 mark Toney explains how he is going to defend against kicks and takedowns. God, I hope this is a joke.






There are two other videos on the page. Not sure if they have been posted yet.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/8/21/1634811/james-toney-has-all-the-answers

Hmm...won't not embed... how non non triumphant


----------



## Guy Incognito

War Toney


----------



## kay_o_ken

wow i was a little unsure how this fight would play out but now im certain randys facked... lol


----------



## oldfan

Mr. Sparkle said:


> At around the 2:40 mark Toney explains how he is going to defend against kicks and takedowns. God, I hope this is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two other videos on the page. Not sure if they have been posted yet.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/8/21/1634811/james-toney-has-all-the-answers
> 
> *Hmm...won't embed*...


youtube or mmaf or someone has changed the way to embed. Now you copy the part of the youtube web address that's between the =signs= and wrap that with youtube tags:thumbsup:


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

^^^^
thanks for the tip about the embedding i was wondering what was up


----------



## hatedcellphones

Mr. Sparkle said:


> At around the 2:40 mark Toney explains how he is going to defend against kicks and takedowns. God, I hope this is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two other videos on the page. Not sure if they have been posted yet.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/8/21/1634811/james-toney-has-all-the-answers
> 
> Hmm...won't not embed... how non non triumphant



So basically to defend the kicks, he'll punch Randy in the face, and to defend TAKEDOWNS, he'll... Punch him in the face? Genius. I don't know how nobody ever thought of this. I've clearly underestimated this man's game plan.


----------



## oldfan

hatedcellphones said:


> So basically to defend the kicks, he'll punch Randy in the face, and to defend TAKEDOWNS, he'll... Punch him in the face? Genius. I don't know how nobody ever thought of this. *I've clearly underestimated this man's game plan.*



even more than you know.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

hatedcellphones said:


> So basically to defend the kicks, he'll punch Randy in the face, and to defend TAKEDOWNS, he'll... Punch him in the face? Genius. I don't know how nobody ever thought of this. I've clearly underestimated this man's game plan.


Don't forget, if he's pressed against the cage, he'll.... punch him in the face. Maybe even the gut on that one!


----------



## hatedcellphones

PheelGoodInc said:


> Don't forget, if he's pressed against the cage, he'll.... punch him in the face. Maybe even the gut on that one!


Good Lord! This man could single handedly turn the mixed martial arts world on its head! 

Okay, in all honesty though I realize Toney is an accomplished fighter and an intelligent boxer who could probably stand and bang with most of the guys in the division. That being said he's way too cocky and, by the looks of it, will be relying too heavily on the boxing aspect of fighting and will most likely be very confused when he finds himself on his back with Randy Couture raining down fists on his head. I'll most likely be worried that he'll land that one big punch early on because, let's face it, Randy's chin ain't what it used to be. Once Randy clinches him or takes him down and starts wearing him out, I'll just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## oldfan

You guys are starting to see why I've been laughing for 3 months. I love James Toney with all mt heart and I pray he takes a second fight.




hatedcellphones said:


> Good Lord! This man could single handedly turn the mixed martial arts world on its head!
> 
> Okay, in all honesty though I realize Toney is an accomplished fighter and an intelligent boxer who could probably stand and bang with most of the guys in the division. That being said he's way too cocky and, by the looks of it, will be relying too heavily on the boxing aspect of fighting and will most likely be very confused when he finds himself on his back with Randy Couture raining down fists on his head. I'll most likely be worried that he'll land that one big punch early on because, let's face it, Randy's chin ain't what it used to be. Once Randy clinches him or takes him down and starts wearing him out, I'll just sit back and enjoy.


 Hated, you worry too much. This is exactly how Toney is going to counter Randy's leg kicks:laugh:


----------



## hatedcellphones

Hahaha. That's awesome. 
After watching Toney talk about how kicks are for girls, I almost want to see Bas Rutten come back just to fight him and do nothing but kick the shit out of his legs until he can't stand. Like what he did to Ruben Villarreal. That would be awesome.


----------



## Thelegend

randy via tko in the first.


----------



## G_Land

Thelegend said:


> randy via tko in the first.


I likes!!!!!!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Thelegend

^you'll like it even more when toney is covered in his own blood and bj penn enters the cage to collect some for his post fight celebration lol.


----------



## oldfan

Toney should have called out cyborg first.






more wisdom from the god of mma

http://videos.mmaweekly.com/view_player.php?id=2970


----------



## G_Land

Thelegend said:


> ^you'll like it even more when toney is covered in his own blood and bj penn enters the cage to collect some for his post fight celebration lol.


 
Time will tell!


----------



## mastodon2222

oldfan said:


> James toney has no chance. period.
> 
> 41 year old Toney is not as fast, does not punch as hard, does not have a fraction of the mma defense that this man resting quietly against the fence has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Randy and vitor say about it.


Toney hits alot harder and would kill Vitor in a boxing match, imo, but he's gonna get smothered by randy and receive a beatdown on the ground.


----------



## mastodon2222

I'm so much more interested in Couture v. Toney than I am Edgar v. Penn.


----------



## Diokhan

I give Randy 90% chance to win this. Either way the fight will be done in under 1 minute, either by Randy TKOing or choking Toney out or Toney lands that punch when Randy shoots.


----------



## dudeabides




----------



## HitOrGetHit

I don't want Randy to get a finish unless it is late in the third round. I want to watch Toney get beaten around the cage for at least 2 rounds before Randy allows him to leave a new man.


----------



## Guy Incognito

*Toney Ufc 118 Video Blog*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4O-eQm5uk4
(Can't click the icons)


----------



## PheelGoodInc

I almost want to neg rep you in some hope that it will get to Toney. Man that guy is a moron (still entertaining though).


----------



## Latest MMA News

This James Toney is a total idiot, he may or may not knock out Randy, but for MMA's sake I hope he get what he diserves. He disrepects the entire sport. Check this out


----------



## marcthegame

PheelGoodInc said:


> I almost want to neg rep you in some hope that it will get to Toney. Man that guy is a moron (still entertaining though).


The time is almost beat, I believe TOney will shock the world. If he does everything he says would be justify and a lot of the toney haters will witness. However if i was a betting man Randy got this but my heart says toney.


----------



## Latest MMA News

If Couture can avoid the big punches of Toney he will be fine, I think Randy needs to take him down and ground impound. Toney's not used to being punched while laying on his back, its definitely out of his comfort zone. And it will show once and for all that MMA is superior.


----------



## cdtcpl

Latest MMA News said:


> If Couture can avoid the big punches of Toney he will be fine, I think Randy needs to take him down and ground impound. Toney's not used to being punched while laying on his back, its definitely out of his comfort zone. And it will show once and for all that MMA is superior.


Hell I'll bet he is not used to being on top and doing the pounding. So assuming someone using his weight he miraculously ends up in top position it would take Randy about 2 seconds to sweep him and probably end up in mount or on his back afterwards.


----------



## oldfan

Latest MMA News said:


> If Couture can avoid the big punches of Toney he will be fine, I think Randy needs to take him down and ground impound. Toney's not used to being punched while laying on his back, its definitely out of his comfort zone. *And it will show once and for all that MMA is superior.*



No... people need to get off of that theme. This fight will show that Randy is a smarter, superior athlete and james toney is an arogant ignorant fool.

I always say anything can happen, that's why they fight the fights instead of letting us decide who would win but, I've got real money on this one. 20% ROI is pretty good in this economy.


----------



## kc1983

How do you bet against Couture in a fight like this? I realize that the "crazy things happen, you never know, it's MMA anything can happen" rule is always going to apply but lets look at this logically - 

It's obvious at this point that Toney's only chance is to keep it standing and try to knock Randy out. Is it a possibility? Yes. But only if Randy decides to keep this as a boxing match just to shove it in Toney's face and tries beating him at his own game. I really hope Randy doesn't do this because his chin has been suspect as of late and while his boxing is solid, Toney has never been KO'd. Bottom line, we are not gonna see James grind out a decision and go 3 full rounds here. If this happens I will shit a chicken. 

Randy can win this fight in many ways. Toney is only going to win if he can catch Randy and knock him out. 

I wanna see Randy push Toney up against the cage, work the dirty boxing, take him down, pound him out or choke his ass out! Here's to another good ole' fashioned Couture style ass whoopin!


----------



## Latest MMA News

oldfan said:


> No... people need to get off of that theme. This fight will show that Randy is a smarter, superior athlete and james toney is an arogant ignorant fool.
> 
> I always say anything can happen, that's why they fight the fights instead of letting us decide who would win but, I've got real money on this one. 20% ROI is pretty good in this economy.


You got one of the greatest boxers, fighting one of the greatest MMA fighters. MMA is a much more versatile style, with an answer for just about any situations, where as boxing only focuses on punching while standing. Im not saying a boxer cant knockout an MMA fighter, what I am saying, is that MMA is a much better style of fighting because it covers more situations, standing, rolling, kicking, knees, punches, etc...

MMA is superior


----------



## oldfan

I pity the fool that keeps calling Randy a bitch


----------



## hatedcellphones

You know what would be amazing? If James Toney has secretly been working on a ground game for years, and all this hype he's putting up in these interviews and videos is just to trick everyone... Completely not likely in any way shape or form, but wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## suffersystem

hatedcellphones said:


> You know what would be amazing? If James Toney has secretly been working on a ground game for years, and all this hype he's putting up in these interviews and videos is just to trick everyone... Completely not likely in any way shape or form, but wouldn't that be cool?


I'm actually completely opposite. I'd think it would be freaky as hell if Randy comes out and KO's him in the first minute. That'd be freaking insane! Can you imagine the reactions if Randy could do it, which I doubt will happen, but man would that be awesome.


----------



## daveh98

Garr! This is not that simple. First this SHOULD be a simple night for Old Randy. However, I don't know if I trust his chin and his ability to get rocked when going for a clinch. But James Toney is WAYYYY past his prime. He is in NO WAY indicative of a true boxer that could actually put an MMA fighter to the test in his own sport. James is just broke enough and not good enough in boxing anymore to go to MMA. MMA is easier to get into than in boxing and even high level kickboxing and therefore an easy pay day for Toney. 

HOWEVER, a true elite level peaked 28-34 year old boxer would pose a lot of trouble for the current style of MMA. First, boxer movement would pose problems for the wrestler with his footwork, feinting and head movement. As UFC fighters are increasing their boxing, you are starting to see wrestlers hesitate before shooting for their take downs. Good strikes are LOW RISK/HIGH REWARD. It is annoying when people say, "you got to watch out for kicks." No..you really don't (only low kicks). High Kicks are high risk/high reward because they are easy to pick off and counter. Low kicks are moderate risk/moderate reward. If you grab a high kick, the opponent can't do anything but get hit or taken down. If you get a punch checked, you can easily throw the other hand. Punches are the most efficient striking weapon along with elbows.

I guess what I am saying is that it is just as easy to say a high level boxer (who toney was..but isn't anymore) has "numerous other ways" to end it. It isn't just punches. It is the crap that Edgar used to beat Penn. Head movement, Jabbing, feinting, footwork. Those were key things that won him the fight. 

A pure boxer is about as effective as a pure wrestler in my opinion. You just don't see pure boxers in the sport of MMA yet because of the money. However the highest skill athletes that had 100 amateur fights, 30 pro fights and possibly went to the olympics is the same calibur of athlete as a world class wrestler. Due to the similar ability to be a champion and beat out all of the deep level of competition they faced, they will possess an innate ability to learn other disciplines quickly...look at Rashad Evans and KoS. They add good striking really well and really efficiently because they were WORLD CLASS. Look at strikers like Diego Sanchez...very average striker who was able to beat world class wrestlers with striking. However, as the sport evolved, Diego's average ability caught up to him and the world class athletes began beating him at his own game...brawling. 

Damn...long post. I'm out. Ya Couture should win but my Money is on James Toney as I think he gets the huge upset and it is worth the big payout. Peace.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Now, if the guy on the shirt were fighting Couture, I might add another 10 seconds to my prediction:


----------



## Mirage445

Found this on the UFC Youtube page.


----------



## Latest MMA News

Randy Couture: "I'm gonna put Toney on his back"

see the vid here - Latest MMA News


----------



## SideWays222

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Now, if the guy on the shirt were fighting Couture, I might add another 10 seconds to my prediction:


Thats the pic they have up on his UFC Profile Page. That PIC isnt even his body. Its a very bad photoshop.

I tried to find it on their website right now BUT since they changed the layout you cant see the pic like you used to be able to. It was funny because we talked about it here and you can easiley tell its not his body and that it looked like the UFC game or something.


----------



## Danm2501

Just watching the Press Conference and James Toney is cracking me up. The dude is hilarious. I want Randy to win, but I really wouldn't be surprised if Toney pulls out the win. If he can get into striking range with Couture without getting taken down then he could easily knock Randy out. I cannot wait for this fight, going to be one heck of an event.


----------



## usernamewoman

this fight is a joke, this whole boxing vs mma is a joke, neither of these fighters are currently good representatives for either sport and it wouldn't surprise if toney is only in this for 1 fight and some extra money


----------



## Stapler

I think that it's funny how James Toney was saying that he doesn't want to see another "Lights Out" or they would be "getting it". I wonder if he knows who Chris "Lights Out" Lytle is.


----------



## oldfan

Sports Illustrated has an interesting take on the fight. I think they're right.



> But here's why White just might be a genius, here's how UFC and MMA win: Thousands of boxing fans will buy the pay-per-view, eager to the see how Toney fares. He may win. He may lose. But in watching the UFC card, boxing fans likely to take note of several features. The undercards -- an afterthought in boxing, stocked with the promoter's prospects beating up hand-picked tomato cans -- are electric in UFC, often the best fights on the cards. The contrast in styles between is gripping. The fighters are exceptional athletes, but the diversity of body types, ethnicities and skills are vast. The role of strategy and tactics is essential. They'll see the reception that lightweight Kenny Florian, a BC grad, gets. They'll sense the energy for the main event, a rematch of B.J. Penn and Frankie Edgar -- which, sadly, has been thoroughly overshadowed by the Toney-Couture hype. They may have a hard time watching boxing again, the same way someone who tinkers with an iPhone no longer think their Treo is all that great.
> So maybe White is leading with the right, coming with the left. Shooting high and sweeping low. Luring the opponent into his guard and then executing the triangle. In other words, classic MMA tactics.


the rest of the article

Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/jon_wertheim/08/25/toney.couture/#ixzz0xikyulLF


----------



## Majortom505

oldfan said:


> Sports Illustrated has an interesting take on the fight. I think they're right.
> 
> 
> 
> the rest of the article
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/jon_wertheim/08/25/toney.couture/#ixzz0xikyulLF


Great find, tried to rep you but I have to "spread some around first!


----------



## mastodon2222

*Predictions: Couture wins by ___________*

A. standing KO

B. ground n pound KO

C. submission
1. armbar
2. rear naked choke
3. front headlock: guillotine, brabo,anaconda choke
4. arm triangle choke
5. kimura or keylock
6. triangle choke
7. decision
8. other ________

D. none of the above, toney wins

I see Randy winning by first using a little GNP to open up c. 4. -> arm triangle


----------



## enceledus

ground and pound tko


----------



## El Bresko

you realise you can make a poll, right?


----------



## Sterl

I got Randy by UD. I highly doubt Toney will allow Randy to get on his back and Toney is not going to give up from the bottom. Randy won't go for anything like an armbar because he won't want to give up top position in the process. Therefore Randy grinds out a UD.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Couture wins by Sunday 29th


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

heres how its probably going to go down if mush mouth doesnt land that miracle ko shot
randy puts toney on his arse with a td(doesnt matter what kind or if its from the clinch)randy tools him on th ground with a little gnp, james tries escaping from the bottom and in the process gives up the back, randy peppers him with a few shots then sinks the rnc, end of fight plain and simple


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Couture wins via lack of competitive ability in MMA by his opponent.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

It just gets worse:










A concerned fan decided to help Toney out a bit more (that chest looks familiar):


----------



## coldcall420

Def by the poll this is a boxing forum.....:confused05:


----------



## mastodon2222

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> heres how its probably going to go down if mush mouth doesnt land that miracle ko shot
> randy puts toney on his arse with a td(doesnt matter what kind or if its from the clinch)randy tools him on th ground with a little gnp, james tries escaping from the bottom and in the process gives up the back, randy peppers him with a few shots then sinks the rnc, end of fight plain and simple


I likeit....


----------



## mastodon2222

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Couture wins via lack of competitive ability in MMA by his opponent.


That'd be cool if Micheal Buffer announced Randy the winner by "lack of skills in competitive MMA by his opponent in the first 
rounnndddd..."


----------



## marcthegame

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> heres how its probably going to go down if mush mouth doesnt land that miracle ko shot
> randy puts toney on his arse with a td(doesnt matter what kind or if its from the clinch)randy tools him on th ground with a little gnp, james tries escaping from the bottom and in the process gives up the back, randy peppers him with a few shots then sinks the rnc, end of fight plain and simple


There is no miracle ko shot...TOney is a professional boxer the man is better with his hands than any fighter in the game today. Plus i think Toney will have a few surprises in this fight so D. none of the above, toney wins.


----------



## mastodon2222

No effing way this fight goes to a decision -- i'll put it at 100-1


----------



## kantowrestler

B. ground n pound KO; he is going to punch until the ref calls it!


----------



## mastodon2222

MRBRESK said:


> you realise you can make a poll, right?


Didn't...I'll check it out.....thx


----------



## No_Mercy

Mr. Sparkle said:


> It just gets worse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A concerned fan decided to help Toney out a bit more (that chest looks familiar):


Why does he look like Fifty Cent on the left...lolz! I was about say...damn...Toney must have been training real hard.



oldfan said:


> Sports Illustrated has an interesting take on the fight. I think they're right.
> 
> 
> 
> the rest of the article
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/jon_wertheim/08/25/toney.couture/#ixzz0xikyulLF


That is a great article indeed. Love the ending quote.

So maybe White is leading with the right, coming with the left. Shooting high and sweeping low. Luring the opponent (boxing fans) into his guard and then executing the triangle. In other words, classic MMA tactics.

Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/jon_wertheim/08/25/toney.couture/#ixzz0xmAq7M8U


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

TKO (corner throws in towel)


----------



## Guy Incognito

Toney wins via KO Rd.1


----------



## andromeda_68

takedown to some kind of submission, probably a choke or an armbar. toney's MMA can't possibly be good enough after only 9 months to be able to effectively defend anything past the submissions you learn your first year, IMO. even if he's up in the gym 8 hours a day every day, how long has randy been doing this again??!! so yeah.

even if he can defend a few rnc, triangle, or armbar attempts, i still don't think randy's going to need to pull out anything much more fancy than that.

toney's only hope is that randy attempts to stand and trade punches with him but against a pro boxer there's no reason to take that route. exploit weaknesses, right?


----------



## glowboxboy

Is anyone taking Toney in this fight?The only chance he has is out of the corner from the opening bell, and I would agree like most that if Couture gets touched by Toney while he is fresh then he will get knocked out.Randy is too saavy and experienced.Couture by TKO in the 1st.


----------



## slapshot

mastodon2222 said:


> A. standing KO
> 
> B. ground n pound KO
> 
> C. submission
> 1. armbar
> 2. rear naked choke
> 3. front headlock: guillotine, brabo,anaconda choke
> 4. arm triangle choke
> 5. kimura or keylock
> 6. triangle choke
> 7. decision
> 8. other ________
> 
> D. none of the above, toney wins
> 
> I see Randy winning by first using a little GNP to open up c. 4. -> arm triangle


LOL at Randy winning by submission, wont happen because he never attempts them.


----------



## ESPADA9

Blunt force trauma.


----------



## Guy Incognito

slapshot said:


> LOL at Randy winning by submission, wont happen because he never attempts them.


randy won his last fight via RNC


----------



## boney

*Toney's Payday????*

what could the ufc be paying toney to get in the cage with randy...????


----------



## edlavis88

I reckon $150,000 with a $150,000 win bonus...

If the UFC was smart it would be $20,000 with a $500,00 win bonus! :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus

edlavis88 said:


> I reckon $150,000 with a $150,000 win bonus...
> 
> *If the UFC was smart it would be $20,000 with a $500,00 win bonus!* :thumb02:


my thoughts exactly


----------



## pipe

I dont think he will be getting to much maybe 75-100k


----------



## pipe

Americana, think about it. It makes sense.


----------



## edlavis88

Couture by my favourite choke, the D'arce! Make it so MMA gods!


----------



## BobbyCooper

Second Round TKO referee stoppage!


----------



## Drogo

Anything but a TKO from GnP or a rear naked choke would be a shock.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

slapshot said:


> LOL at Randy winning by submission, wont happen because he never attempts them.


Randy's first fight was against a pro boxer and he won by rear naked choke.


----------



## Danm2501

Has submissions over Mike Van Arsdale and Mark Coleman too. It's definitely possible that Randy could win by Submission. I'm going to go for the underdog and go for Toney via KO though.


----------



## BadTrip

Drogo said:


> Anything but a TKO from GnP or a rear naked choke would be a shock.


^^^this right here....
Randy will take him down....rough him up....cust his nose....open a cut or three...james will bleed all over the place and Herb Dean will step in because James isn't defending himself intelligently. ...........speaking of which......... herb might just step in right after the starting bell.

*Herb Dean: * Sorry James.... you're not intelligent enough to defend yourself. *raises Randy's hand*...Winner by stupid!!...Randy!!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Well...here is one source:



> The salaries of two of the UFC’s newest high profile recruits has been revealed this week.
> 
> According to Yahoo! Sports Steve Cofield on this weeks edition of MMA Live, former Strikeforce middleweight champion Jake Shields signed a deal that will see him earn $80,000 to show and $80,000 for a win.
> 
> It’s decent money, but not spectacular given that he’s on a fourteen fight unbeaten run including a recent win over Dan Henderson. It seems a smart move on the UFC’s part though since Shields is not considered a major draw in the sport.
> 
> Meanwhile MiddleEasy.com suggest that boxer *James Toney will receive $50,000 to fight, and $100,000 if he wins*. Toney’s contract is believed to be for three fights, though he has the option to leave after just one.
> 
> It’s rare that the UFC pays out more for a win like this, but if it’s true then again this seems like good business from the promotion. There’s been a suspicion that Toney has come over to MMA purely as a way to earn money despite his constant bragging that he will defeat any UFC fighter that’s put in front of him.
> 
> This deal is structured so that he has to back up his words in the cage if he wants to earn a significant pay packet.


http://www.fightofthenight.com/news/jake-shields-and-james-toneys-salaries-revealed/

I love the suggestion that the pay is structured so that Toney has to perform. Smart move by Dana if it is.


----------



## BadTrip

Danm2501 said:


> Has submissions over Mike Van Arsdale and Mark Coleman too. It's definitely possible that Randy could win by Submission. I'm going to go for the underdog and go for Toney via KO though.


Randy could definately sub him... but I suspect he may rough james up a bit on the ground. make sure he understands how different things are in MMA.
*Randy:* "We don't hug in the clinch.....careful of that knee mate."


----------



## The Lone Wolf

mastodon2222 said:


> That'd be cool if Micheal Buffer announced Randy the winner by "lack of skills in competitive MMA by his opponent in the first
> rounnndddd..."


No, it *really* wouldnt. That would mean that somewhere along the line Bruce got shafted!


----------



## mmaswe82

slapshot said:


> LOL at Randy winning by submission, wont happen because he never attempts them.


He has a couple of wins by choke. He isnt a submission-specialist but against Tony he could just play around and pretty much end it by wich ever sub he likes. Tho i do see it will most likely end in GNP, my second choice would be RNC. But who knows maybe he takes the opportunity to do his first win by armbar or kimura or something.


----------



## Danm2501

Think people are forgetting that Toney is a Gold level grappler, Couture is not submitting James Toney. I think it's quite obvious to anyone that knows anything about this sport that Toney is going to win via Gogoplata.


----------



## John8204

huh....tap to strikes is not an option because that's my pick


----------



## oldfan

OK here’s my prediction (fanboy wish)

Rnd1 starts, Toney swaggers out to the center of the octagon and takes a very low stance looking to catch the shoot with an uppercut. Instead he eats some leg kicks. After 2 or 3 Toney says enough of this and closes the distance. Randy gets the easiest double leg of his Career. Tony pulls guard! Randy uses a simple can opener to open toney’s guard and Randy slides into mount as easy as taking a seat at the bar.

Randy spends the next 4 1/2 minutes introducing Toney to 4oz gloves, elbows and many uncomfortable positions. Expect to see him trap one hand behind his head “big brother” style and pummel him. Also expect to see Randy trap an arm under his shin (try throwing punches after a few minutes of that). Toney spends the entire 4 1/2 minutes fighting as hard as he can to get up (haha) by the end of the round he’s done.

Rnd2. Toney starts out gassed but determined to land a punch. Randy looks at his lead leg. Toney has had enough of the leg kicks and tries to catch one with his hand. Randy rocks him with a head kick. Randy clinches and walks the stunned toney into the fence. He gets a tai plumb and starts firing knees to the gut. Toney lowers his hands to defend the knees and randy fires elbows to the head. Toney raises his hands and Randy secures a high crotch for the highest hardest slam in ufc history! Randy mounts him, takes a moment to smile and pose for pictures then pounds him until the ref stops the fight. It takes Toney 2-3 minutes to catch his breath enough to try for the paul Daley sucker punch, Randy sees it coming and tosses that bitch to the side.


----------



## John8204

What James Toney doesn't know is that he's actually getting paid in paydays.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

John8204 said:


> What James Toney doesn't know is that he's actually getting paid in paydays.


I doubt he'll be disappointed.


----------



## BadTrip

oldfan said:


> OK here’s my prediction (fanboy wish)
> 
> Rnd1 starts, Toney swaggers out to the center of the octagon and takes a very low stance looking to catch the shoot with an uppercut. Instead he eats some leg kicks. After 2 or 3 Toney says enough of this and closes the distance. Randy gets the easiest double leg of his Career. Tony pulls guard! Randy uses a simple can opener to open toney’s guard and Randy slides into mount as easy as taking a seat at the bar.
> 
> Randy spends the next 4 1/2 minutes introducing Toney to 4oz gloves, elbows and many uncomfortable positions. Expect to see him trap one hand behind his head “big brother” style and pummel him. Also expect to see Randy trap an arm under his shin (try throwing punches after a few minutes of that). Toney spends the entire 4 1/2 minutes fighting as hard as he can to get up (haha) by the end of the round he’s done.
> 
> Rnd2. Toney starts out gassed but determined to land a punch. Randy looks at his lead leg. Toney has had enough of the leg kicks and tries to catch one with his hand. Randy rocks him with a head kick. Randy clinches and walks the stunned toney into the fence. He gets a tai plumb and starts firing knees to the gut. Toney lowers his hands to defend the knees and randy fires elbows to the head. Toney raises his hands and Randy secures a high crotch for the highest hardest slam in ufc history! Randy mounts him, takes a moment to smile and pose for pictures then pounds him until the ref stops the fight. It takes Toney 2-3 minutes to catch his breath enough to try for the paul Daley sucker punch, Randy sees it coming and tosses that bitch to the side.


....Dana slips Randy that extra $70k he promised him for a G&P TKO stoppage... and slides James an extra $20k for being a good sport and taking his ass-whuppin' like a man.


----------



## smokelaw1

oldfan said:


> Randy sees it coming and tosses that bitch to the side.


Man, I can't rep you again so soon!

LOL!!!


----------



## suffersystem

BadTrip said:


> ^^^this right here....
> Randy will take him down....rough him up....cust his nose....open a cut or three...james will bleed all over the place and Herb Dean will step in because James isn't defending himself intelligently. ...........speaking of which......... herb might just step in right after the starting bell.
> 
> *Herb Dean: * *Sorry James.... you're not intelligent enough to defend yourself. *raises Randy's hand*...Winner by stupid!!...Randy!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, that was funny as hell.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

I dont think Randy will let him off that easy so Im going with "*8. other*"
Toney will quit inbetween round 2-3 after being pounded on for 10 minuntes!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I doubt he'll be disappointed.


If they gave him 70,000 paydays, he would be stoked. He wouldn't have to buy his weight supplements anymore because he would be set for life now. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadTrip

Danm2501 said:


> Think people are forgetting that Toney is a Gold level grappler, Couture is not submitting James Toney. I think it's quite obvious to anyone that knows anything about this sport that Toney is going to win via Gogoplata.


.......from the bottom. ..... *giggle* nice!


----------



## John8204

HitOrGetHit said:


> If they gave him 70,000 paydays, he would be stoked. He wouldn't have to buy his weight supplements anymore because he would be set for life now. :thumbsup:


That's nuts


----------



## edlavis88

John8204 said:


> That's nuts


That was awful... reluctantly repped...


----------



## limba

1. Toney panics when Randy gets the mount and starts the GnP and the refferee stops it or Toney tapsto strikes.
2. Randy by submission - rear naked choke


----------



## Thelegend

tko round one


----------



## Tenacious Cole

BadTrip said:


> *Herb Dean: * Sorry James.... you're not *intelligent* enough to defend yourself. *raises Randy's hand*...Winner by stupid!!...Randy!!


LOL! If cecil peoples was the ref for some reason that might actually happen.

This is going to be a matter of opportunity; where Randy takes the first opening and wins via submission. It just depends on how he takes him down. Takedown with sidecontrol and anaconda seems the most likely to me.

If its a mount, Toney will roll and get RNC'd.

Just because Randy doesn't use a lot of submissions doesn't mean he doesn't know them. Watch Pro's vs Joe's-Randy was very good about getting quick subs against untrained people. and with Toney's lack of skill it'll be a lot easier to sink one in. This will happen round 1.


----------



## oldfan

> Just because Randy doesn't use a lot of submissions doesn't mean he doesn't know them.


Randy is a submission EXPERT. If he weren't he would have been choked out by Nog or subbed by Jacare


----------



## Toxic

Wow Tony's power is overrated they said on fight science he punches with a power of 1300 pounds, thing is while Randy only registered 1000 Rampage Jackson got 1800. In other words Rampage punches considerably harder than Tony does.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Toxic said:


> Wow Tony's power is overrated they said on fight science he punches with a power of 1300 pounds, thing is while Randy only registered 1000 Rampage Jackson got 1800. In other words Rampage punches considerably harder than Tony does.


lol wow, even Chuck hits harder than Toney. Rampage easily hits the hardest out of anyone in the LHW though. I'd be willing to bet he hits harder than most HW's too. I'd like to see what Carwin and JDS pull on that.


----------



## attention

HEH, I picked Toney 

Why you may ask? because it doesnt matter to me how 'hard' he hits... its the experience that comes with many many hours of *timing* punches that a professional boxer has.

It doesnt take much ring Randy's bell... revisit the Big Nog match... Nog tags him sooo many times... and Im predicting a real fast KO for Toney.

I could be wrong, I will eat crow... but Toney's chances arent merely a 'boxers' chance... hes got a 'professional boxers' chance


----------



## Terror Kovenant

attention said:


> HEH, I picked Toney
> 
> Why you may ask? because it doesnt matter to me how 'hard' he hits... its the experience that comes with many many hours of *timing* punches that a professional boxer has.
> 
> It doesnt take much ring Randy's bell... revisit the Big Nog match... Nog tags him sooo many times... and Im predicting a real fast KO for Toney.
> 
> I could be wrong, I will eat crow... but Toney's chances arent merely a 'boxers' chance... hes got a 'professional boxers' chance


Couture wanted to strike with Nog due to his superior jitsu skills. Couture has absolutely no reason to strike with Toney nor does he have any apprehensions towards grounding him. Totally different fights with completely different plans


----------



## Ming Fu

*Who do you think punches harder: Randy or Toney?*






Sports science has the answer, along with some crazy numbers explaining Randy's fountain of youth.


There we we go.


----------



## attention

Terror Kovenant said:


> Couture wanted to strike with Nog due to his superior jitsu skills. Couture has absolutely no reason to strike with Toney nor does he have any apprehensions towards grounding him. Totally different fights with completely different plans


I'll agree... but in the end, for Couture to execute his plans, he still has to close the distance... he's got to step into the pocket... and thats all that Toney needs to snap one quick uppercut/hook.

That what boxers do, they focus on timing... with these tiny gloves and Randy's chin... it wont take much.

Like I said, I could be wrong... but it wont matter what shape James is in... he still has boxer reflexes and hes gotta be ready to time that punch knowing full well what Randy wants to do.


----------



## Trix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkfiTJoCDxU

^The part after the = sign(MkfiTJoCDxU) goes in-between the youtube tags. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM

Just put MkfiTJoCDxU inside youtube tags!


----------



## Calminian

There's no question Toney's a harder puncher, but that's not really the issue. The key is he's a much more accurate and technical puncher. He deserves respect on the feet even in his mma debut. The good thing is, Randy's not confused about this. He'll close the distance and clinch and bring Toney into his world. Randy has no desire to out punch Toney.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

I agree that punching power shouldn't play a factor in this fight... if Randy is smart. And from the interviews I've seen, he has 0 interesting in standing and exchanging with Toney. 

I'm glad they gave Toney to Randy, I think a less veteran fighter might try to prove a point and stand with Toney. Randy has been around the block and he knows how to take the fight where he wants it.


----------



## IllegalLegKick

I was pretty impressed at Randy hitting 1,000 but I don't think its an accurate comparison. Unless they get James in there hitting the same bag with 4oz gloves its not going to be accurate. All the data they used from James was from boxing and he wears 10oz gloves, if you put the 4oz gloves on James I think he would hit atleast 1,400 maybe even 1,500. Cool video anyways I would have just liked to see them bring in James as well.


----------



## spaulding91

Toney with 4oz. gloves is dangerous, but I dont see anyone talking about Toney being hit with 4oz. gloves. I think it'll be interesting how he will react if couture hits him and how Toney's boxing defense will hold up wearing the smaller gloves.


----------



## enceledus

Randy is such a pimp.


----------



## Spec0688

everytime we see Randy, he wears a different beard, and he rocks them well. 

to the video though, how can they accurately compare two fighters when one of them isnt int here?


----------



## amoosenamedhank

spaulding91 said:


> Toney with 4oz. gloves is dangerous, but I dont see anyone talking about Toney being hit with 4oz. gloves. *I think it'll be interesting how he will react if couture hits him and how Toney's boxing defense will hold up wearing the smaller gloves.*


Although that is a very good point... I wouldn't suggest being the guy to test that theory.

If anything, let Carwin try that out... at least if Carwin connects he's got a good chance of putting Toney down.


----------



## vilify

IllegalLegKick said:


> I was pretty impressed at Randy hitting 1,000 but I don't think its an accurate comparison. Unless they get James in there hitting the same bag with 4oz gloves its not going to be accurate. All the data they used from James was from boxing and he wears 10oz gloves, if you put the 4oz gloves on James I think he would hit atleast 1,400 maybe even 1,500. Cool video anyways I would have just liked to see them bring in James as well.


I agree. They should have brought Toney in for an accurate reading. all this does is give Randy and his fans a false sense of security.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

I love sports sciece when they do MMA based stuff!

The guy brought something up which i havent seen mentioned anywhere, and i hadnt thought about myself. How will Toney fare with 5 minute rounds as opposed to the 3 minute rounds he's used to? Assuming it even gets that far! God damn i'm excited for this!


----------



## Calminian

The Lone Wolf said:


> I love sports sciece when they do MMA based stuff!
> 
> The guy brought something up which i havent seen mentioned anywhere, and i hadnt thought about myself. How will Toney fare with 5 minute rounds as opposed to the 3 minute rounds he's used to? Assuming it even gets that far! God damn i'm excited for this!


Not to mention 5 minutes of clinching and wrestling and trying to stop takedowns or get up after takedowns. That's a whole different kind of cardio


----------



## Freelancer

IllegalLegKick said:


> I was pretty impressed at Randy hitting 1,000 but I don't think its an accurate comparison. Unless they get James in there hitting the same bag with 4oz gloves its not going to be accurate. All the data they used from James was from boxing and he wears 10oz gloves, if you put the 4oz gloves on James I think he would hit atleast 1,400 maybe even 1,500. Cool video anyways I would have just liked to see them bring in James as well.


The difference in hitting with 4oz and 12oz is negligible. Bas Rutten was tested punching with both types of gloves and the difference is so tiny that's it's, as I said, 
negligible.
The real difference is achieved with bare knuckle punch.


----------



## cdtcpl

It is interesting to see, one of the big differences though is that Randy almost never loads his punches. He is always ready to go the distance and unless he is in control on the ground his punches are usually not going to ring anyones bell.


----------



## spaulding91

amoosenamedhank said:


> Although that is a very good point... I wouldn't suggest being the guy to test that theory.
> 
> If anything, let Carwin try that out... at least if Carwin connects he's got a good chance of putting Toney down.


hes definitly not going to trade, but i can see him throwing an overhand or straight right into a takedown combo. especially if couture throws a ton of leg kicks from a distance to toneys lead leg. that would slow toneys movement fast and lower his power.


----------



## Calminian

spaulding91 said:


> hes definitly not going to trade, but i can see him throwing an overhand or straight right into a takedown combo. especially if couture throws a ton of leg kicks from a distance to toneys lead leg. that would slow toneys movement fast and lower his power.


I'm trying to remember a fight, though, where Couture has even thrown a kick. Kicking the lead leg is just not something he's known for. If this was Rizzo, or someone like that, yeah, that would be the strategy. Far as I know, Couture is not a very good kicker. He better just stick to what he knows.


----------



## cdtcpl

Calminian said:


> I'm trying to remember a fight, though, where Couture has even thrown a kick. Kicking the lead leg is just not something he's known for. If this was Rizzo, or someone like that, yeah, that would be the strategy. Far as I know, Couture is not a very good kicker. He better just stick to what he knows.


Tim Sylvia. He threw a leg kick that caused Tim Sylvia to unbalance himself, then hit him with an over hand right that sent Timmy to the ground and fans everywhere into the air.


----------



## spaulding91

Calminian said:


> I'm trying to remember a fight, though, where Couture has even thrown a kick. Kicking the lead leg is just not something he's known for. If this was Rizzo, or someone like that, yeah, that would be the strategy. Far as I know, Couture is not a very good kicker. He better just stick to what he knows.


but hes going against such a novice when it comes to kicking I dont see how he doesnt throw kicks. also in an interview with a think ariel hewani he said hes going to be throwing lots and lots of kicks and I believe him. its just way to easy of a target and way to effective as a tool.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

cdtcpl said:


> Tim Sylvia. He threw a leg kick that caused Tim Sylvia to unbalance himself, then hit him with an over hand right that sent Timmy to the ground and fans everywhere into the air.


He sure did! He feinted the kick and landed a bomb and TIIIIIIIMMMMBEEEEERRRRRR!!! I have a canvas print of that exact moment hung on my wall. Epic! :thumb02:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Sports Science is one of the dumbest shows out there and their experiments are far from "science". Everything they "prove" is completely disputable and pointless.
One time they made Fedor choke a dummy and then compared it to a boa constrictors choke and said Fedor was like 9X stronger, even though Fedor was trying his absolute hardest and the snake was just laying on the dummy confused as to what was even taking place.

Fake science at its finest.


----------



## cdtcpl

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Sports Science is one of the dumbest shows out there and their experiments are far from "science". Everything they "prove" is completely disputable and pointless.
> One time they made Fedor choke a dummy and then compared it to a boa constrictors choke and said Fedor was like 9X stronger, even though Fedor was trying his absolute hardest and the snake was just laying on the dummy confused as to what was even taking place.
> 
> Fake science at its finest.



The show has good intentions, but you clearly are aware of some of the flaws. Are their tests perfect? No, but I can appreciate their attempt.


----------



## Calminian

cdtcpl said:


> Tim Sylvia. He threw a leg kick that caused Tim Sylvia to unbalance himself, then hit him with an over hand right that sent Timmy to the ground and fans everywhere into the air.


I just checked that out. That was basically a feint which barely touched Sylvia, but he looked down long enough to not see the overhand right. That may be a strategy for Randy as boxers aren't used to feinted kicks. I would still prefer Randy just getting inside and greko clinching, putting Toney against the cage. This is a totally different world from a boxing clinch and will certainly result in a takedown.


----------



## UFC86

*James Toney more KO then Couture fights*

after Dana White said Toney got more KO wins then Randy Couture has overall fights, i checked it out on wikipedia.

Randy Couture has 28 pro mma fights
James Toney has 72 pro boxing wins and 44 knockouts.

what i found more outstanding about Toney's record, is that even his amateur record is more significant then Couture's as well. he has 31 wins, 29 of them by knockout. Toney's amateur record in boxing, which tends to be low, is higher then Couture's pro fight record.

what could be argued in favor of Couture though is that he has a wrestling amateur career (he was an olympic alternate). also needs to be noted, is that the sport of mma is younger, and that Randy entered the sport in an old age, immediately entered the UFC (like Toney), and was given top fighters very early, making him a legend. also this shows Couture had a higher level of competition, while Toney's biggest matches were against Iran Barkley, RJJ (middleweight), Holyfield, Rahman, Samuel Peter and Fres Oquendo (the same that fought Arlovski in amateur)

edit: honey


----------



## boney

72 pro mma wins toney has this??


----------



## cdtcpl

What I find interesting is if you go look at those 44 KO's on Toneys record you will say "Who?", but if you look at Randy's 28 MMA fights you will say, "DAMN!".


----------



## elitemmagoer

No. toney has never competed in MMA. that his Pro Boxing record. and boxing and MMA are 2 very different sports. Most boxing promoters set up fighters with easy fighters they can wreck for the first portion of their career, its not uncommon for a boxer to obtain a 25-0 record before being given to a game opponent.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Toney has 0 wins, 0 knockouts in MMA. His boxing credentials mean nothing until he proves them.


----------



## UFC86

Terror Kovenant said:


> Toney has 0 wins, 0 knockouts in MMA. His boxing credentials mean nothing until he proves them.


i hope that those stats will stay after his next mma fight. fighters like James Toney, Kurt Angle etc. are 1 dimensional. though Toney claims to guillotine King Mo and Lister admits he almost leg locked him, he still has no credentials in other martial arts except boxing. its like when Lesnar fought Mir the first match, despite Lesnar's excuses (he makes excuses every time).

how the fight will go: Couture will fake a strike, immediately go for a takedown, then to side mount, punch him a few times, then full mount, then in the words of Dana White "squash his head".


----------



## sprawlbrawl

i thought rampage hit at 1800 im not impressed but toney


----------



## Squirrelfighter

spaulding91 said:


> Toney with 4oz. gloves is dangerous, but I dont see anyone talking about Toney being hit with 4oz. gloves. I think it'll be interesting how he will react if couture hits him and how Toney's boxing defense will hold up wearing the smaller gloves.


This is why I am betting on Couture via bitchtap to strikes. There is an unbelievable difference between the discomfort of getting hit with 10oz gloves vs pain from 4oz gloves (adrenaline reaction notwithstanding). Toney has never in his life felt a punch like he will feel Couture's. I'm much more interested in how he reacts to a sharp elbow, or a mounted elbow (because everyone know's he'll get mounted).


----------



## joey__stalin

Toney hasn't knocked anyone out in 5 or more years.


----------



## UFC86

cdtcpl said:


> What I find interesting is if you go look at those 44 KO's on Toneys record you will say "Who?", but if you look at Randy's 28 MMA fights you will say, "DAMN!".


i agree with this too.
i look at Randy's fights and he beat Belfort, Maurice Smith, Randleman, Rizzo (twice), then at lhw he beat Chuck and Tito, then moved up to heavyweight and beat Sylvia and Gonzaga.

whereas i go and look at Toney's record, in his biggest middleweight fight he got embarassed by Roy Jones Junior, had only 2 significant heavyweight opponents (he even called Rahman a bum), and lost to Samuel Peter (twice) and beat aging Holyfield. period.


----------



## MMAnWEED

UFC86 said:


> i agree with this too.
> i look at Randy's fights and he beat Belfort, Maurice Smith, Randleman, Rizzo (twice), then at lhw he beat Chuck and Tito, then moved up to heavyweight and beat Sylvia and Gonzaga.
> 
> whereas i go and look at Toney's record, in his biggest middleweight fight he got embarassed by Roy Jones Junior, had only 2 significant heavyweight opponents (he even called Rahman a bum), and lost to Samuel Peter (twice) and beat aging Holyfield. period.


Yea the thing with Randy is his record is far from fantastic but aaaall his fights have huge significance. Whether its a championship fight, a top contender-ship fight, or a fight no one else will take he is consistently fighting the best of the best while maintaining a SOLID record. Also, his losses are almost always extremely close.


----------



## Majortom505

UFC86 said:


> i hope that those stats will stay after his next mma fight. fighters like James Toney, Kurt Angle etc. are 1 dimensional. though Toney claims to guillotine King Mo and Lister admits he almost leg locked him, he still has no credentials in other martial arts except boxing. its like when Lesnar fought Mir the first match, despite Lesnar's excuses (he makes excuses every time).
> 
> how the fight will go: Couture will fake a strike, immediately go for a takedown, then to side mount, punch him a few times, then full mount, then in the words of Dana White "squash his head".


Come on..... you are writing things just to do it now.

*its like when Lesnar fought Mir the first match, despite Lesnar's excuses (he makes excuses every time).
*

I don't remember excuses, I remember a pledge to improve. And the part that said he makes excuses everytime is laughable. Brock has 1 loss. So to make excuses everytime you have to mean he makes excuses for his wins too. 

Either I am missing something or your hate for Brock has made you write a irrational thought.


----------



## UFC86

Majortom505 said:


> Come on..... you are writing things just to do it now.
> 
> *its like when Lesnar fought Mir the first match, despite Lesnar's excuses (he makes excuses every time).
> *
> 
> I don't remember excuses, I remember a pledge to improve. And the part that said he makes excuses everytime is laughable. Brock has 1 loss. So to make excuses everytime you have to mean he makes excuses for his wins too.
> 
> Either I am missing something or your hate for Brock has made you write a irrational thought.


no i just hate the way Brock approaches things. dont make rediculous excuses after every fight. he has the chael sonnen mentality of either being #1 or being shit, which is good in a way but also very disrespectful.
when he beat Min So Kim he said he was a can, even though hes Judo olympic silver medalist with both MMA and Kickboxing record. then he losses to Mir and says he "gave it to him" and not because he was not as experienced as Mir. then he beats Mir and says he had a horseshoe up his ass and was lucky. so what was it brock, did you just give him the win or was it just luck? 

and all the stuff that he says about other fighters "i retired herring" "couture was too old" "mir was a glorified karate guy" "carwin is a division 2 wrestler, enough said" etc. he doesnt even realize hes bashing himself because he makes his wins less significant. now expect brock to say something like "Cain is too small"
and how about him completely denying getting completely schooled by Kurt Angle, when Kurt said it with plenty of witness accounts?

staying on topic i hope Toney doesnt say "i just let him knock me out" or "he just got lucky", but in MMA no one cares about Toney's opinion so it doesnt matter


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

One more sleep...but then, what will life have to offer?


----------



## kantowrestler

Toney going against Cheick Kongo?


----------



## Toxic

UFC86 said:


> i hope that those stats will stay after his next mma fight. fighters like James Toney, Kurt Angle etc. are 1 dimensional. though Toney claims to guillotine King Mo and Lister admits he almost leg locked him, he still has no credentials in other martial arts except boxing. its like when Lesnar fought Mir the first match, despite Lesnar's excuses (he makes excuses every time).
> 
> how the fight will go: Couture will fake a strike, immediately go for a takedown, then to side mount, punch him a few times, then full mount, then in the words of Dana White "squash his head".


Actually Lister said that was BS and that he never worked with Tony at all.



UFC86 said:


> i hope that those stats will stay after his next mma fight. fighters like James Toney, Kurt Angle etc. are 1 dimensional. though Toney claims to guillotine King Mo and Lister admits he almost leg locked him, he still has no credentials in other martial arts except boxing. its like when Lesnar fought Mir the first match, despite Lesnar's excuses (he makes excuses every time).
> 
> how the fight will go: Couture will fake a strike, immediately go for a takedown, then to side mount, punch him a few times, then full mount, then in the words of Dana White "squash his head".


Actually Lister said that was BS and that he never worked with Tony at all.


----------



## oldfan

Toxic said:


> Actually Lister said that was BS and that he never worked with Tony at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Lister said that was BS and that he never worked with Tony at all.



King Mo also admitted he made the choke up.


----------



## UFC86

oldfan said:


> King Mo also admitted he made the choke up.


wheres the source? for both.

King Mo and Toney both confirmed it and Toney claimed to have no BJJ or wrestling whatsoever in an intervew with Ariel, so there would be no purpose in making it up


----------



## SideWays222

http://mmajunkie.com/news/19974/king-mo-lawal-on-james-toneys-ufc-debut-every-dog-has-its-day.mma



> "[Toney] really doesn't know his terminology when it comes to MMA," Lawal said. "He doesn't really know terminology as far as what is MMA."


http://www.fightofthenight.com/news/randy-couture-says-james-toneys-submission-claims-are-false/



> “I know he’s not training with Dean Lister. Dean called me himself when that one broke and said, ‘I’m not training with that guy. Don’t believe that stuff.’ But it doesn’t matter. All the talk is just talk. No matter who he can get to say he’s tapped them out in training, on the day he’s still going to walk down to the cage and get in there with me and that’s when all that stuff stops.”


----------



## UFC86

SideWays222 said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/19974/king-mo-lawal-on-james-toneys-ufc-debut-every-dog-has-its-day.mma
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fightofthenight.com/news/randy-couture-says-james-toneys-submission-claims-are-false/


thanks for the sources, but you seem you have a problem with understanding.

in the first link he doesnt say he didnt tap, he just said it was a guillotine choke and not an RNC, and i remember that.

in the second one its hearsay, its coming from randy couture himself, if we talk about rumors we cannot ignore that couture himself may have made that up to talk trash. couture's reputation though walks in front of him, and i actually believe him.


----------



## SideWays222

UFC86 said:


> thanks for the sources, but you seem you have a problem with understanding.
> 
> in the first link he doesnt say he didnt tap, he just said it was a guillotine choke and not an RNC, and i remember that.
> 
> in the second one its hearsay, its coming from randy couture himself, if we talk about rumors we cannot ignore that couture himself may have made that up to talk trash. couture's reputation though walks in front of him, and i actually believe him.


No i understood both. I just brought up sources that im guessing he is talking about. Still though you yourself should notice that King Mo isnt that impressed with Toneys ground game.


----------



## mastodon2222

UFC86 said:


> i agree with this too.
> i look at Randy's fights and he beat Belfort, Maurice Smith, Randleman, Rizzo (twice), then at lhw he beat Chuck and Tito, then moved up to heavyweight and beat Sylvia and Gonzaga.
> 
> whereas i go and look at Toney's record, in his biggest middleweight fight he got embarassed by Roy Jones Junior, had only 2 significant heavyweight opponents (he even called Rahman a bum), and lost to Samuel Peter (twice) and beat aging Holyfield. period.


Lighter gloves favor the boxer, who has trained with big gloves for years...he will be unbelieveably quick with the 4 oz gloves....they wont do him much good if he's on his back though


----------



## oldfan

UFC86 said:


> wheres the source? for both.
> 
> King Mo and Toney both confirmed it and Toney claimed to have no BJJ or wrestling whatsoever in an intervew with Ariel, so there would be no purpose in making it up


well... sideways showed you the source for Lister but, you know what? I can't find the source for what I said. I would swear that since Mo's fight I read that he had made the choke story up to blow a little smoke for Toney and cover for how easy he was to take down. I can't find a source and sometimes I don't read so goodly so I will stfu. And if Toney taps Randy with a guillotine I will shoot myself


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

Hello, long time lurker, 1st time poster.

Randy could probably get a double leg crawling across the ring on his hands and knees. James isnt going to have the angles to drop bombs. Randy is either going to clinch up quick or go for a double.

I, for one, find it amazing that James Toney is the Co-Main event in the best MMA org in the world. I really thought the UFC was beyond the cheap carnival tricks to get a few more PPV buys but i guess not.

The real bet to me is, will this be James Toney last MMA match?? Im thinking we wont see him for a long time in MMA again if at all after the easy beating he will recieve. Its almost comical to come into a MMA match vs one of the masters of MMA wrestling with literally no ground game.

Is it just me or are most ppl watching to see how James will act after he loses??


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Is it just me or are most ppl watching to see how James will act after he loses??


That is just one piece of the pie.


----------



## UFC86

James Toney tested positive for steroids.
he used the anabolic steroid Stanozolol and got caught
this is what gave him the bulk and strenght to go to heavyweight from middleweight.

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/7817259/

and i advice people not to make fools of themselves by saying it was for a "boxing match" or long time ago. his gains in size and strenght are still in effect today as you can see the difference from when he fought Roy Jones Junior.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, he looks like a fat roid man anyways!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

UFC86 said:


> James Toney tested positive for steroids.
> he used the anabolic steroid Stanozolol and got caught
> this is what gave him the bulk and strenght to go to heavyweight from middleweight.
> 
> http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/7817259/
> 
> and i advice people not to make fools of themselves by saying it was for a "boxing match" or long time ago. his gains in size and strenght are still in effect today as you can see the difference from when he fought Roy Jones Junior.


I knew it! Those sagging National Geographic Nature Special, of some underdeveloped country, breasts weren't real. They had to be the result of some foreign agent - ROIDS!!!


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah you didn't know about that?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah you didn't know about that?


Sadly, I am of the conclusion, that if one wants it, all breast sizes are attainable...naturally.


----------



## kantowrestler

HAHAHAHAHA! That is a good one!:thumb02:


----------



## mastodon2222

*7 reasons why toney can win*

1. He's going to hit hard and fast w/ 4oz gloves
2. There's supposed to be a 4 inch difference in heights, but they were eye to eye at the weigh in;
3. Toney weighed 237 to Coutures 220;
4. It's not out of the question that Toney's on PEDs;
5. Age: Big difference between 41 and 47;
6. Randy seemed very light hearted and less intense than he should be, maybe getting big $ for his Expendables role has made him a little indifferent to UFC; 
7. All it takes is 1 big punch.

I think the odds should be more like 3-1 for Randy....but my $ is on Toney all day long at 7-1, while my heart is with Randy.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

mastodon2222 said:


> 1. He's going to hit hard and fast w/ 4oz gloves
> 2. There's supposed to be a 4 inch difference in heights, but they were eye to eye at the weigh in;
> 3. Toney weighed 237 to Coutures 220;
> 4. It's not out of the question that Toney's on PEDs;
> 5. Age: Big difference between 41 and 47;
> 6. Randy seemed very light hearted and less intense than he should be, maybe getting big $ for his Expendables role has made him a little indifferent to UFC;
> 7. All it takes is 1 big punch.
> 
> I think the odds should be more like 3-1 for Randy....but my $ is on Toney all day long at 7-1, while my heart is with Randy.


I am personal friends with Mastodon 2221, and he totally disagrees with you (he is also pissed off that you stole his name).


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I agree that one punch can end it but the likelihood that it won't happen is rather high!:thumbsup:


----------



## joey__stalin

I still thing Toney's power is being over exaggerated. His last knockout was August 18, 2002 against Jason Robinson. The Technical Knockout agaist Holyfield, looked like the corner threw in the towel. Ever since then Decisions Decisions Decisions. His "Knockout" against Matthew Greer wasn't even a KO. The guy was still standing and the ref called it.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

joey__stalin said:


> I still thing Toney's power is being over exaggerated. His last knockout was August 18, 2002 against Jason Robinson. The Technical Knockout agaist Holyfield, looked like the corner threw in the towel. Ever since then Decisions Decisions Decisions. His "Knockout" against Matthew Greer wasn't even a KO. The guy was still standing and the ref called it.


Yes, someone who knows the real James Toney. Look up his weight from the weigh in today and then look at the last time he weight 237.


----------



## kantowrestler

Was he more buff or more fat?


----------



## rockybalboa25

kantowrestler said:


> Was he more buff or more fat?


Fat. Toney has always had a problem with his weight and lack of training. Toney is not a natural HW. He started off at 168 and really should have never gone above 190. Toney has always thought his "skill" would carry him through without much effort (along with steroids of course). James Toney is not respected in the boxing community, mostly because of his poor work ethic, and positive steroid tests.


----------



## Toxic

Man I just saw the countdown show, I didn't realize Freddy Krueger was training Toney


----------



## xeberus

bald ginger with a beard...

must...stay....awake...


----------



## UFC86

joey__stalin said:


> I still thing Toney's power is being over exaggerated. His last knockout was August 18, 2002 against Jason Robinson. The Technical Knockout agaist Holyfield, looked like the corner threw in the towel. Ever since then Decisions Decisions Decisions. His "Knockout" against Matthew Greer wasn't even a KO. The guy was still standing and the ref called it.


though Toney is no Mike Tyson no matter how much he self proclaims "original old school", top boxers have some of the better chins out there.in the ufc fightes with good chins are very low to be found. couture is definetly not one of them,he got knocked clean by liddell twice.he also got tagged by brock. all toney needs is a touch. remember forrest-anderson


----------



## Majortom505

UFC86 said:


> though Toney is no Mike Tyson no matter how much he self proclaims "original old school", top boxers have some of the better chins out there.in the ufc fightes with good chins are very low to be found. couture is definetly not one of them,he got knocked clean by liddell twice.he also got tagged by brock. all toney needs is a touch. remember forrest-anderson


Toney as Anderson Silva, that's a great chuckle!


----------



## wormathletics

this is going to be interesting....although Toney is a good boxer with decent skills...any fighter has to be in good condition in order to perform well and judging from the weigh in I am not sure if he's taking Randy serious. It's bad enough the Dana White is searching for a boxer to make an example of and they found a ready and willing shit talker in Toney...


----------



## UFC86

what are some advantageous positions for couture and toney?

obviously the kicking range would be good for couture, but he did not show excellent kicking in his previous fights. shooting for a takedown is probably his best choice because King Mo was able to take Toney down 8 times in a row before toney was able to do anything. it will be more then enough for couture. from there he should go to side control, half guard or take toney's back.full mount or going for a choke might leave him in toney's punching range.


clinching to dirty box, throw thai knees or greco-roman takedown is dangerous as he might get punched on the way in or in the clinch. would that be something recommended?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

lol Toney never tapped Mo.

Mo admitted he was gassing up the fans. it was pretty obv it was a joke anyways. Midaswell believe Lesnar tosses Cole Konrad around "like a sack of potatoes" daily.


----------



## oldfan

E Lit Er Ate said:


> lol Toney never tapped Mo.
> 
> Mo admitted he was gassing up the fans. it was pretty obv it was a joke anyways. Midaswell believe Lesnar tosses Cole Konrad around "like a sack of potatoes" daily.


I would swear that I read this but got called on it and can't find the source. Help me out. Somewhere sometime Mo said it wasn't true.


----------



## xeberus

all this talk about tapping... and not a single girl is involved... makes me a sad panda


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

oldfan said:


> I would swear that I read this but got called on it and can't find the source. Help me out. Somewhere sometime Mo said it wasn't true.


 it was on Inside MMA that Mo admitted it, but im also sure it's somewhere online. The story was so fabricated it was hilarious, ppl in on it that have never trained with Toney, Toney saying "rear naked baby" when Mo said it was a standing guiltine (SP). Good stuff. Had alot of ppl going like Toney has a chance here.

If Mo is getting tapped out by James Toney, 1 out of 8 takedowns, he better quit MMA...... seriously. I dont really care to find a link, i thought the story was pretty funny, if ppl believe it, more power to them. King Mo is hanging out with Toney and his trainers.... he is getting paid to help, he is going to say nice things. Same goes for Brocks type of camp where he pays all the bills, yea ppl will kiss butt and say great things about guys who pay all the bills so you really cant take much of what they say seriously. Especially from a dude like King Mo that gets off on making news.


----------



## UFC86

opponents for Toney after this fight?

if he wins its gotta be another grappler, like Roy Nelson, Carwin, Brock/Cain loser

if he losses it gotta be a striker like Pat Barry, Mark Hunt, Kongo, Cro Cop (preferably Barry or Kongo) 

if ge goes to 205 its Jon Jones, Rashad, Rampage, Anderson, Phil Davis or Lyoto Machida


----------



## oldfan

> if ge goes to 205


 you're a funny guy:thumb02:

If he wins Jones has offered to mive up to hw just for him.

*When* he loses it's kimbo on an Indian reservation.


----------



## kantowrestler

I think Jones is going to move up to heavyweight naturally!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86

oldfan said:


> you're a funny guy:thumb02:
> 
> If he wins Jones has offered to mive up to hw just for him.
> 
> *When* he loses it's kimbo on an Indian reservation.


actually 2 of the fights that i was thinking that seem to be unrealistic are kimbo and rampage.

after seeing kimbo-mercer it would have been interesting to see the difference with kimbo-toney. kimbo should have been the first guy toney should have faced wether in ufc or other.

rampage was never out from strikes, so i was wondering what toney could do to him with punches, but it doesnt look like rampage would ever move to HW

another one would be anderson silva as he expressed interest in boxing roy jones junior. the problem here is the weight and the fact that anderson will probably try to out box him. good luck.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah Toney versus Kimbo would be an interesting fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah Toney versus Kimbo would be an interesting fight!:thumbsup:


who do you pick?

Toney is in the ufc and Kimbo and Mercer are not, so toney has to be better, but styles make fights (kimbo beat mercer, and mercer beat sylvia)


----------



## Calminian

Why doe the unthinkable keep popping into my head? Randy is a decent boxer with decent footwork and head movement, and probably training with high level boxers to avoid that big shot. He’s been in with great strikers and done fine. He’s smart and not foolish enough to stand and bang. He’s got the best clinch in the biz, and the greatest of wrestlers can’t seem to get out from under him. Yet I keep having these irrational thoughts of him getting clipped with some monster shot from no where and Toney taking Joe’s mic and calling out every to HW. Anyone else going though this? Think I'm losing it.
:confused01:


----------



## mastodon2222

Calminian said:


> Why doe the unthinkable keep popping into my head? Randy is a decent boxer with decent footwork and head movement, and probably training with high level boxers to avoid that big shot. He’s been in with great strikers and done fine. He’s smart and not foolish enough to stand and bang. He’s got the best clinch in the biz, and the greatest of wrestlers can’t seem to get out from under him. Yet I keep having these irrational thoughts of him getting clipped with some monster shot from no where and Toney taking Joe’s mic and calling out every to HW. Anyone else going though this? Think I'm losing it.
> :confused01:


It could happen...


----------



## oldfan

mastodon2222 said:


> It could happen...



It won't happen.

Toney will land some punches. He and his fans are going to be so confused when Randy doesn't lay down.

Toney will probably land some good shots from his back too. Gilbert Ivel is the best in the world at that. 

...I can't remember it winning any fight for him though..


----------



## kantowrestler

Well we won't know will we?


----------



## oldfan

kantowrestler said:


> Well we won't know will we?


:confused02::confused05::confused03::confused01::smoke01::smoke01:


----------



## PheelGoodInc

oldfan said:


> :confused02::confused05::confused03::confused01::smoke01::smoke01:


You make me want to start drinking already with posts like that!


----------



## Machida Karate

oldfan said:


> It won't happen.
> 
> Toney will land some punches. He and his fans are going to be so confused when Randy doesn't lay down.
> 
> Toney will probably land some good shots from his back too. Gilbert Ivel is the best in the world at that.
> 
> ...I can't remember it winning any fight for him though..


Exactly


----------



## Syxx Paq

anyone think this PPV might sell as well as 115, 116, & 117 thanks mostly to this fight right here?


----------



## Roflcopter

Toney is going to knock Randy the F out.

Toney KO1.

No way a world class boxer loses to some old man with 12 losses.


----------



## Majortom505

Roflcopter said:


> Toney is going to knock Randy the F out.
> 
> Toney KO1.
> 
> No way a world class boxer loses to some old man with 12 losses.


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## oldfan

Roflcopter said:


> Toney is going to knock Randy the F out.
> 
> Toney KO1.
> 
> No way a world class boxer loses to some old man with 12 losses.


Oh please promise to come back tomorrow and tell us " told you so" or what ever seems appropriate to you

I have a better Idea let's have an account bet. Loser leaves town. Put up or shut up.


----------



## limba

Randy - submission 1st round.


----------



## Hellboy

I think we'll see a shorter version of Kongo/Cain. 

Toney lands punches and then Randy makes a half-conscious takedown and GnPs for the win.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

oldfan said:


> Oh please promise to come back tomorrow and tell us " told you so" or what ever seems appropriate to you
> 
> I have a better Idea let's have an account bet. Loser leaves town. Put up or shut up.


If Toney wins I don't think I'll come back to this site. It would be intolerable.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

*The only reason why i want randy to win*

i like randy he's a hall of famer and a terrific fighter but.... like sonnen james toney is priceless with everything that comes out of his mouth and he is a terrific boxer, i would love james toney to stay in this organisation after this fight(if he wins) but if he does win we all know what will happen...

boxing fans and promoters will have a tidal wave of mma bashing come our way saying that even your best most experienced fighter lost to one of our very old boxers and crap like that.


----------



## RossCrispin

What? The boxing fans that already said toney will get his ass whooped?

If toney wins by knockout it proves nothing. He's won the same way he did in boxing. If he wins via submission then he claim victory over mma.


----------



## kantowrestler

I could come back, wouldn't be a problem for me!


----------



## Thelegend

come on. this fight has to at least be worth it for the lulz....


----------



## The Horticulturist

This is seriously happening right now?



......................................



My world is going to explode just seeing Toney in the octagon. My dad is a gigantic Toney fan from when I was young, and this is a crazy night for me. And everyone else too probably.


----------



## Calminian

RossCrispin said:


> What? The boxing fans that already said toney will get his ass whooped?
> 
> If toney wins by knockout it proves nothing. He's won the same way he did in boxing. If he wins via submission then he claim victory over mma.


If Toney KO's Couture, he'll have bragging rights til the grave. He took out an MMA legend in his first MMA bout. And he'll pretty much ruin my life for the next few months.


----------



## Redline7

This is going to be interesting!


----------



## Bill1234

As a boxing fan, and not so much an MMA fan, I am picking Couture to win. Toney is pretty much done as a top level boxer, and has been for over a year. Couture and Toney are both old, but Toney stepped into the cage with only a few months training in MMA against one of the best MMA fighters (shot or not). James, despite his nickname in boxing, is not a big puncher. In boxing he was able to hurt you, but he was hardly a big puncher. That being said, he will still be the best puncher Randy Couture has ever faced so that will make it interesting because from what I've heard Couture's chin isn't very good. 

When I wake up tomorrow I'll be hoping to see that Toney managed to hit Randy on the way in and knock him out, but I'm expecting to see that Toney was taken down and submitted. If I see it went past the first round it'll be the biggest shock regarding fights I've had all year.


----------



## AmdM

Come on Randy. Make us all proud!!!!
Give Toney a taste of a real fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefilim777

Please salvage this card Randy!


----------



## MWB1108

*First time in a while that a fight gave me goosebumps! WAR TONEY!*

Knock hollywood randy out!

lets go Lights Out!


----------



## Thelegend

wow, its fitting that toney is sponsered by k-mart. i heard they have excellent meds for sore bodies after getting owned.


----------



## usernamewoman

toney by ko


----------



## John8204

Randy by tap to strikes


----------



## dudeabides

Here it comes, glad the talk is about to be done with!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

For some reason I feel very nervous about this. I want so bad to see Randy take him down and pound him out viciously, but for some reason....I'm nervous


----------



## MWB1108

War Toney!


----------



## footodors

I hope Randy stands with him to prove a point.


----------



## MWB1108

I got chills watching toney walk out

time to KO hollywood randy into retirement


----------



## John8204

I think the people might be behind Randy


----------



## Terror Kovenant

footodors said:


> I hope Randy stands with him to prove a point.


Getting KO'd due to being stupid is not a point


----------



## Gyser

Rogan sounds like he'sgoing to explode any minute lol


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah Randy is going to do what he's best at!:thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend

toney looks a lot bigger than randy.


----------



## MWB1108

joe rogan giggling like a school girl

"this is so exciting"

i agree joe

WAR TONEY


----------



## arkanoydz

*ray sefo*

in randy's corner


----------



## Nefilim777

footodors said:


> I hope Randy stands with him to prove a point.


I'd love to see Randy KO him but its too dangerous. He needs to take him down.


----------



## vilify

lets go Toney!


----------



## Thelegend

for some reason i want to see toney lose by ud so he can get another fight in the ufc.


----------



## footodors

so, when Randy takes him down within 10 seconds, what will that prove?


----------



## Terry77

This is ridiculous...yet awesome. Its MMA's 2 girls 1 cup


----------



## SerJ

Let's do this!!!!


----------



## Nefilim777

That was quick...the take down I mean


----------



## Terror Kovenant

yes yes yes


----------



## Terry77

footodors said:


> so, when Randy takes him down within 10 seconds, what will that prove?


Its time for Michael Phelps and Lance Armstrong to step it up in the octagon


----------



## Redline7

Oh Boy! LOL :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant

holy hell my heart is pounding! GO RANDY


----------



## kantowrestler

This should be interesting to say the least!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gonzo

Tear his head off Randy!!!!!


----------



## Thelegend

dont sub him! just kick his arse!!!!!


----------



## Nefilim777

So Toney did eh, ZERO training off his back?


----------



## arkanoydz

damn that was quick


----------



## SerJ

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Embarassed Toney!!!!! ******* Beautiful!!!!! Go Randy1


----------



## attention

LMAO! holy crap was that humiliating for Toney... and boy was I wrong :confused05:


----------



## Terry77

Way To Go Randy!!! You Did It!!!


----------



## Thelegend

lol thats how its done brock!!!


----------



## vilify

immediate rematch ASAP!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I LOVE IT!!! all the shit Toney talked!! To walk out and get dominated!!! Humiliated!!


----------



## Gyser

i know this fight is hyped, i know its been talked about for ages, but that was such a complete waste of time.


----------



## rbunnell

What happened? Randy won by submission or tko?


----------



## Thelegend

did james get off any strikes that were significant? lol owned. toney trolls GTFO!


----------



## aerius

Well that was a pretty one sided beating.


----------



## AmdM

YES!!! 
This is so cool!!!
:thumb02:


----------



## footodors

14 second takedown. I said 10. Wish he woul've kept it standing longer.


----------



## John8204

Next up for James Toney...... BJ Penn


----------



## Terry77

lmao @ Couture being proud over this. Go box Toney now


----------



## SerJ

LOL, he got his Jiu Jitsu black belt


----------



## Bill1234

Terror Kovenant said:


> I LOVE IT!!! all the shit Toney talked!! To walk out and get dominated!!! Humiliated!!


 Toney always does that, it'll be more entertaining to see what excuses he makes.


----------



## Calminian

I don't know what every one was worried about. :wink01:


----------



## ESPADA9

I hope that’s the end of that, I want to see some real fights.


----------



## bAz666

wtf did toney just said


----------



## vilify

Congrats Randy


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I didnt understand a single word that Toney said


----------



## Terry77

SerJ said:


> LOL, he got his Jiu Jitsu black belt


----------



## SerJ

I wish he would have beat him on the mount some more. He sub'd him too quick. LOL, first and last time I'll complain about a quick submission


----------



## vilify

Gyser said:


> i know this fight is hyped, i know its been talked about for ages, but that was such a complete waste of time.


AGREED


----------



## TLC

Toney deserves a soft touch if he actually commits to the sport and comes back after this freak show.

Or at least someone that would be a good stylistic match up like Pat Barry.


----------



## The Horticulturist

Well, that was entertaining but it would have been sweet to see Toney throw at least 1 standing punch.


----------



## John8204

I wonder if Target was sponsering James Toney to wear Kmart


----------



## dudeabides

AFter all his talk... the standup portion of the fight was rather limited. :confused05:


----------



## chosenFEW

nice month for couture.... #1 movie and and an easy payday in the cage...


----------



## footodors

So, Toney still get to keep his Gold Belt?


----------



## americanfighter

Can anyone translate toney's post fight interview for me?


----------



## AmdM

TLC said:


> Toney deserves a soft touch if he actually commits to the sport and comes back after this freak show.
> 
> Or at least someone that would be a good stylistic match up like Pat Barry.


Barry would chop his legs, that would be really funny to watch! :thumb02:


----------



## Gonzo

I think this fight was orchestrated from GO. There was never ever a chance for James Toney to win... Especially vrs a Champion fighter like Couture. This was a waste of time just to draw in more fans (boxing fans) so that Dana & the UFC could make more $
With that said Im glad Rany finished him fast!
Now go get your belt back BJ!


----------



## Thelegend

give toney todd dufee next lol


----------



## footodors

americanfighter said:


> Can anyone translate toney's post fight interview for me?


hesa goodma fightabu. Iza comings backbas thioughas. I sos readyyss next times!


----------



## dudeabides

Is Toney not really 5'9 or is Randy not really 6'2? Because they looked a little similar until the fight went to the ground.


----------



## Sterl

rofllmao at Randy getting his black belt after choking out a professional boxer thats never even attempted any sort of grappling in his life before this.. thats just a little overboard I think.


----------



## SerJ

Terry77 said:


>


I bet you had this pic on standby all night to be the funny guy huh? :sarcastic03:


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I wonder if Toney could land a punch with a guy like Pat Barry destroying his legs. Randy must be excited about another win and a good payday. I want every single person who thought Toney was going to "KO him into retirement" to come out and say you were wrong!


----------



## chilo

all i can say is, lulz.


----------



## kantowrestler

Which one was crouching more?


----------



## americanfighter

TLC said:


> Toney deserves a soft touch if he actually commits to the sport and comes back after this freak show.
> 
> Or at least someone that would be a good stylistic match up like Pat Barry.


Agreed but toney is too old to start mma. He just needs to go boxing ad do what he does best. Nice try though Tony at least he had the balls to step in the cage.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

americanfighter said:


> Agreed but toney is too old to start mma. He just needs to go boxing ad do what he does best. Nice try though Tony at least he had the balls to step in the cage.


Absolutely, I do give credit to Toney for that. You sure as hell will never see Mayweather step in to back up his words. I'd love to see him get his ass beat.


----------



## TLC

AmdM said:


> Barry would chop his legs, that would be really funny to watch! :thumb02:


Yeah, Barry would put a hurting on Toney.


----------



## kantowrestler

And it would make it a hell of a fight!


----------



## Heat02

So is it safe to say that Toney is gone from the UFC for good?


----------



## Dan9

Pretty easy paycheck for Toney!!


----------



## xRoxaz

*James Toney p4p dumbest?*

Wow i thought we would atleast see him fight, but not even a punch? I think that was a huge slap on the face to Boxers hahhaa


----------



## Thelegend

not really, most people thought it would go that way anyway.
still fun to watch though. toney trolls can now safely GTFO!! they wont even need to bother registering to talk up the guy after that ownage.


----------



## Calibretto9

Man, I feel like Dana White should feel bad for putting on that fight. It was as much of a freakshow as we all expected it to be. From Toney's fat man boobs to him getting taken down to a single... ankle takedown, that was ugly.


----------



## narcotix

The fight went the way i thought.. but the intro for Randy was just horrid. How many things do you really need to list that he did already.


----------



## EGO KILLER

I loved it! you know hes dumb when he speaks English and they still have to put up subtitles LOL


----------



## marcthegame

LOL don't know y u guys hating on toney, hell he did exactly what i expect plus he did a great job hyping up the fight. Look at the thread for 118...TOney vs Randy was the most viewed/Replied.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

I would like to say im shocked but im not. I was more shocked pre fight at the amount of MMA fans that thought this was some kind of legit matchup worthy of co main event status in the best org in the world.

i was shocked at any MMA fan who thought James Toney had any kind of chance to do anything in this fight or that he was the kind of boxer that would transition well into MMA.

i was shocked that ppl believed the phoney baloney tales of James Toney tapping out King Mo and showing off his impressive resume of gold belt grappling (?) moves.

I will be shocked if James Toney fights again in the UFC.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

^^^ you aint got to worry about that bruh i really dont think DW is going to be stupid enough to let this guy convince him to get another shot in the cage


----------



## out 4 the count

E Lit Er Ate said:


> I would like to say im shocked but im not. I was more shocked pre fight at the amount of MMA fans that thought this was some kind of legit matchup worthy of co main event status in the best org in the world.
> 
> i was shocked at any MMA fan who thought James Toney had any kind of chance to do anything in this fight or that he was the kind of boxer that would transition well into MMA.
> 
> i was shocked that ppl believed the phoney baloney tales of James Toney tapping out King Mo and showing off his impressive resume of gold belt grappling (?) moves.
> 
> I will be shocked if James Toney fights again in the UFC.


I find it strange that people are talking about a guy with 70+ fights in a combat sport as if it's obvious he wouldn't have a chance.

Yeah it did all go like we predicted, but it was more because Toney was a fat lump who clearly took no interest in trying to prepare properly.

If a dangerous boxer (like Toney) came over to MMA and actually spent a year or two training some wrestling (unlike Toney) they could be a deadly prospect.

But yeah, with regards to the fight... Awesome! 

Was the bright spot on an otherwise pretty forgetful card.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

out 4 the count said:


> I find it strange that people are talking about a guy with 70+ fights in a combat sport as if it's obvious he wouldn't have a chance.
> 
> Yeah it did all go like we predicted, but it was more because Toney was a fat lump who clearly took no interest in trying to prepare properly.
> 
> If a dangerous boxer (like Toney) came over to MMA and actually spent a year or two training some wrestling (unlike Toney) they could be a deadly prospect.
> 
> But yeah, with regards to the fight... Awesome!
> 
> Was the bright spot on an otherwise pretty forgetful card.


 just to get to a high level in boxing takes so long that its unlikely the person would develop enough skills in grappling to make up for the time.

2 years sounds like a nice amount of time..... that isnt even close, 2 years will get you nowhere vs a guy like Randy who has been doing it for what, 40 years?? 

What you are saying can easily be reversed. Give Randy Couture 2 years and he will beat James Toney in a boxing match, sound feasable??

sounds downright impossible to me.

In 2 years, we can turn Kobe Bryant into a great baseball player, right?? he is a great athlete after all. How did Jordan do when he focused his immense athletic talents back on baseball, a sport he was actually very good at in his youth??

This is some dreamworld fantasty stuff going on. On top of that, Toney isnt the type of boxer you would want in MMA, he is flat footed and stands in the pocket and uses all kinds of defensive boxing techniques that are useless in MMA.

What you really need for MMA is a Manny Pacman type boxer. That blinding speed, in and out combos. If he somehow had a ground game he could really be interesting. 

The big problem is, look at the guys with the best ground games in MMA. Find out what age they started BJJ or wrestling and you usually find its not 2 years ago.....


----------



## Freiermuth

Not very often a fight goes exactly how everyone predicted...most suprising thing was the post fight from Toney, which was very professional.


----------



## americanfighter

Love how toney didn't even know how to tap out


----------



## APimpNamedAngel

I thouroughly enjoyed watching Randy take Toney down like it wasn't a thing, then tapping him out just as easily. Toney is way past his prime, in boxing and as an athlete.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

americanfighter said:


> Love how toney didn't even know how to tap out


best part of the fight when he had that look of "ok wtf do i do now??" on his face...priceless


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I cannot believe that Randy tapped out a gold belt.


----------



## ptw

This fight was a joke, and it was rigged. Toney let Couture take him down, Couture literally grabbed his ankle and Toney was on his back, wtf...


----------



## HitOrGetHit

ptw said:


> This fight was a joke, and it was rigged. Toney let Couture take him down, Couture literally grabbed his ankle and Toney was on his back, wtf...


Rigged? No, that is what happens when you try to fight in the UFC and have no earthly idea how to wrestle.


----------



## Freiermuth

HitOrGetHit said:


> I cannot believe that Randy tapped out a gold belt.


Haha, I forgot about that.

Oh, and the guy that draped the black belt on Randy was he a monster or was it a funky camera angle?


----------



## rockybalboa25

ptw said:


> This fight was a joke, and it was rigged. Toney let Couture take him down, Couture literally grabbed his ankle and Toney was on his back, wtf...


I have heard some dumb things in my life. That is simply one of the absolutely most moronic, idiotic, ridiculously stupid things I have ever heard.


----------



## anderton46

*Genuinly Embaressed?*

When I watched the Toney vs Couture fight I started off optimistic that Couture would win but Toney would show some sign of his training in MMA. Instead we saw nothing short of a UFC 1 esque performance with an insta takedown, straight to mount, bit of gnp and probably the only thing you wouldn't have seen 10 years ago was an arm traingle to finish. Yes many expected this, and I really did not want couture to lose. Just the fact he won so easy it felt like such a hollow victory.

Then for couture to celebrate that? and then get given a Black belt? That was too much, I mean really. I would have felt embarassed had I won as easy as couture did. Any opinions, did anyone else feel embaressed to see that go down?


----------



## osmium

Well Randy has always been a slimey douche and you should have known this was a freakshow match from day one.


----------



## joey__stalin

ptw said:


> This fight was a joke, and it was rigged. Toney let Couture take him down, Couture literally grabbed his ankle and Toney was on his back, wtf...


No it was just probably the most basic of basic single leg take downs. A hand on the ankle, one up behind the knee, and drive your shoulder into/above the knee = toney on his ass.


----------



## mathruD

i wouldn't feel embarassed, but it was a ridiculously easy fight. i thought the black belt thing was a joke. was that for real?

that's what dana gets for allowing stupid fights like this to happen. all you have to do these days to get the fight you want is talk trash. it's old news. he should have never let toney fight. now all we are going to hear is toney talk about randy coming over to boxing to challenge him.


----------



## AlphaDawg

> Genuinly Embaressed?


Say what?


----------



## M.C

No, not embarrassed.

It was a boxing vs. MMA fight, we all knew James would have 0 MMA skills, just really good boxing. I personally enjoyed it, as it shut up a lot of those who talk crap about how boxing is better than MMA.

The fight, however, shouldn't have happened at all. Everyone and their mom knew James would be outclassed. Was a fun fight, but not one to be taken seriously in the first place.


----------



## John8204

I think a stiff wind could have taken James Toney down.


----------



## HexRei

osmium said:


> Well Randy has always been a slimey douche and you should have known this was a freakshow match from day one.


That's a messed up thing to say in this instance. Toney was the slimey douche leading up. He called Randy "bitch" tons of times, made a fracking doll of him with a dress and purse, and belittled Randy's skillset. 

Randy celebrating was an act of happiness after being treated like shit by Toney.


*Oh, and the Black Belt thing:*

I thought this was a reference to the Silva/Sonnen fight where Silva did similar.


----------



## anderton46

By embarassed I meant that more from the way couture celebrated like his victory meant something, like he had won a tough fight. I doubt there is a guy hes trained with who'd give him an easier fight.


----------



## M.C

Even still, not embarrassing.

As Mr. Hex says, Toney was talking a bunch of crap leading up to the fight, and talking about how boxing is so great and that he's going to come in and steamroll everyone.

Randy wasn't really celebrating his victory over a guy with no MMA experience, he was celebrating the victory of MMA over Boxing.


----------



## osmium

HexRei said:


> That's a messed up thing to say in this instance. Toney was the slimey douche leading up. He called Randy "bitch" tons of times, made a fracking doll of him with a dress and purse, and belittled Randy's skillset.
> 
> Randy celebrating was an act of happiness after being treated like shit by Toney.
> 
> 
> *Oh, and the Black Belt thing:*
> 
> I thought this was a reference to the Silva/Sonnen fight where Silva did similar.


He was awarded his blackbelt for subbing Toney. Which makes him more of a douche than Chael Sonnen.


----------



## js9234

I think there's an even bigger douche in this thread :confused03:


osmium said:


> He was awarded his blackbelt for subbing Toney. Which makes him more of a douche than Chael Sonnen.


----------



## vandalian

marcthegame said:


> LOL don't know y u guys hating on toney, hell he did exactly what i expect plus he did a great job hyping up the fight. Look at the thread for 118...TOney vs Randy was the most viewed/Replied.


Yeah, but like...not in a good way, you know?


----------



## Wookie

I'd be embarrassed if I didn't spell embarrassed right the first time! Anyways I really wasn't surprised that it happened so much for Toney's uppercut. His most effective mma technique has been the sh*t talk! Although that too is debatable.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

I love that Randy pulled the takedown that no one called (at least as far as I can recall), the single ankle. So low, so out of punching range. Brilliant!...or perhaps just obvious.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

ptw said:


> This fight was a joke, and it was rigged. Toney let Couture take him down, Couture literally grabbed his ankle and Toney was on his back, wtf...


Yeah...it was rigged. It was rigged when Dana signed Toney's fat ass. Learn some physics if you want to know why Toney fell so easily (or go stand in a bear trap and then try and run away).


----------



## Thunder1

*James Toney*

"What happens when he gets hit with my right hook", "I'm going to knock his head off for 10 seconds", "Put a blond wig on and grab me", "Randy has never fought anyone as viscious as James", "I only need 3 inches to knock his ass out", etc etc etc.

Well James, what can ya say? I can tell you your ground game is worse than Kimbo's, or as you say Simba's. At 42, not in your lifetime will you ever be able to develope the ground skills to defend what happened tonight. Boxing is a great sport, however, will the rest of you 10 ounce'ers stay on the other side of the fence. James, please turn the "Lights Out" on mma and return to your 1 dimensional sport.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

Meh. 
Toney couldn't beat Couture in an MMA bout. 
Couture wouldn't beat Toney in a boxing bout. 

All that was learned here was that a fish out of water can't breathe.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

ptw said:


> This fight was a joke, and it was rigged. Toney let Couture take him down, Couture literally grabbed his ankle and Toney was on his back, wtf...


I didn't see this fight, but by all accounts, it sounds like it was an "ankle pick." It's a long distance single leg takedown that is taught right after the fundamental single leg / double leg takedowns are taught in high school wrestling. 

I'm not surprised a 42 yr old boxer with no wrestling . grappling experience was unable to stuff a long distance leg attack. Why are you?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

osmium said:


> He was awarded his blackbelt for subbing Toney. Which makes him more of a douche than Chael Sonnen.


Not just subbing Toney. In the post-fight interview, Couture said he had been working on that arm triangle for over a year. 

I think it had to do more with the accomplishment of the submission rather than who it was over.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

even in the off chance that mush mouth gets another fight and its against a guy whos more known for his striking( cro-cop,barry,kongo) it'll still be the same result just with more kicks


----------



## rockybalboa25

Hilarious moment at the post fight. When asked what did James Toney say to you after the fight, Couture replied, "He said good job, at least I think that's what he said."


----------



## John8204

I think Couture could beat Toney in an MMA bout....no way does Toney make Randy's weight


----------



## AlphaDawg

Thank god for this fight. The only entertaining thing about UFC 118. Still a completely useless match up though. Nothing was gained from that win, except maybe bragging rights.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

seriously i cant wait for this guy to just fade away from the spotlight, but he's probably not done trying to collect an easy check in mma, im sure he's already trying to convince dana for another go


----------



## Guy

Even funnier than Toney's comments are MMA diehards who buy into the hype machine and really believe this fight was "Boxing vs. MMA." How is it "Boxing vs. MMA" when it's under MMA rules? :confused02:

Boxing vs. MMA is the equivelant of a shark and a tiger. A tiger can't go on in the water because of the shark and a shark can't go onto land because of the tiger.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

Guy said:


> Even funnier than Toney's comments are MMA diehards who buy into the hype machine and really believe this fight was "Boxing vs. MMA." How is it "Boxing vs. MMA" when it's under MMA rules? :confused02:
> 
> Boxing vs. MMA is the equivelant of a shark and a tiger. A tiger can't go on in the water because of the shark and a shark can't go onto land because of the tiger.


Well said. + rep.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

well hopefully DW sticks to his word and cuts him loose
http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/08/29/james-toneys-ufc-experiment-likely-over-after-lopsided-loss/
he could go get involved with shine fights, that worked out real well for the when they got involved with a boxer trying to get an mma fight :thumb02:


----------



## mmawizkid69

I gained a lot of respect for DW tonight. He usually just brings guys in and lets them have a couple test fights. But Toney decided to talk smack to DW and he put him in against just about the worst guy to put him against. DW is growing some balls


----------



## John8204

Guy said:


> Boxing vs. MMA is the equivelant of a shark and a tiger. A tiger can't go on in the water because of the shark and a shark can't go onto land because of the tiger.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYJzuxetGTo

Oh you are so wrong about that, never talk shit about Tigers....they are evil scary mf'ers.


----------



## No_Mercy

I would like to see one more fight and that's Toney vs Rampage. 

I actually think Rampage may get rocked in the stand up, but recover and decide to take him down. Then Rampage will probably take him out...hah...hah. Seriously who wouldn't want to watch that fight. You know Rampage will stand and bang.


----------



## michelangelo

That looked more like an episode of bully beatdown than a legit UFC fight. Fun, but stupid.


----------



## Black_S15

*biggest Anti climax?? Couture v Toney*

whilst im very happy that my man randy has pounded toney and not only added a win to his name but a big win for MMA, somehow i was still disappointed with the fight.. i wanted to see some of Toneys Skillset standing up.. and then some of randy's to counter..

but the take down by randy was piss weak, but he still got toney down.. wtf. despite only having about 9 months training in MMA i would of thought Toney could of at least defended that take down?? anyone agree. 

and i barely understood a word Toney said after in his interview with rogan. did he even recognize randy?


----------



## Risto

osmium said:


> Well Randy has always been a slimey douche and you should have known this was a freakshow match from day one.





osmium said:


> He was awarded his blackbelt for subbing Toney. Which makes him more of a douche than Chael Sonnen.


Not only are you disrespectful, stupid and arrogant, but you're an absolute Grade-A fuckwit too. Well done.


----------



## Risto

No_Mercy said:


> I would like to see one more fight and that's Toney vs Rampage.
> 
> I actually think Rampage may get rocked in the stand up, but recover and decide to take him down. Then Rampage will probably take him out...hah...hah. Seriously who wouldn't want to watch that fight. You know Rampage will stand and bang.


I doubt we'll ever see Toney in the UFC again. The only thing he ever had to offer was hype and PR and now they're both gone. No self-respecting MMA fan wants to see that donut in the cage again. Let alone pay for it.


----------



## tecnotut

*Dana White: James Toney is done*

Don't know how to embed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm-H8lcbqcw


----------



## boatoar

Guy said:


> Even funnier than Toney's comments are MMA diehards who buy into the hype machine and really believe this fight was "Boxing vs. MMA." How is it "Boxing vs. MMA" when it's under MMA rules? :confused02:
> 
> Boxing vs. MMA is the equivelant of a shark and a tiger. A tiger can't go on in the water because of the shark and a shark can't go onto land because of the tiger.


So true. In 10 years when MMA fighters are respected as 'legit' boxers (or at least much more so than now by non-mma fans) we can call them tigersharks! 

...okay that was weak. As weak as the climax of all the hype. But of course we expected nothing less. Randy was Randy and James was completely out of his element and nothing but a hype machine. I am interested in the PPV numbers; though. 

As a side note, although it was a foregone conclusion for most of us fans, it was great to see Randy so excited after winning. He was the one with the chance to get hit by those 4 oz gloves of Mr. Toney, and get embarassed in 'his' sport. He performed admirably. The only thing I'm disappointed with is that it wasn't inside the first 2.5 minutes. I had a small bet on that with a potential nice payout. I almost lost it when he was saying Toney was 'giving up' around the 2:32 mark. Thankfully, it took a little bit longer or that would be even harder to stomach, haha.


----------



## xeberus

to embed youtube videos:

1. copy everything past the "=" on the youtube link (in this case its "Bm-H8lcbqcw")

2. click the youtube button next to the spoiler button 

3. paste the "Bm-H8lcbqcw" between the brackets


----------



## tecnotut

Ahh, I was posting the entire link between the YOUTUBE brackets.


----------



## Trix

There's always Strikeforce.


----------



## deadmanshand

osmium said:


> Well Randy has always been a slimey douche and you should have known this was a freakshow match from day one.


How is Randy a slimy douche? He has always been the poster child of what we want an mma fighter to be. Respectful, skilled, intelligent, and honorable.

He took this fight solely because Toney chased down Dana and was badmouthing every fighter he could. Most especially Brock and Randy. Brock would have murdered Toney and they didn't want the "Most Feared Boxer In The World!" (50lbs ago) to get a title shot. So Randy took him up on the fight.

DW and Randy did this to prove a point. Two really. One is that no boxer is just going to walk into mma and steamroll people. Two is that if you ask for something stupid you just might get it.

As for the person who said that the fight was rigged... you sir are as wrong as you could possibly be. Toney was hit with a legitimate and basic takedown, had no idea how to stop it, and was taken down. Not rigged. Simply the reality of having no grappling skill in the cage with Randy Couture.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

John8204 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYJzuxetGTo
> 
> Oh you are so wrong about that, never talk shit about Tigers....they are evil scary mf'ers.


bewarah da great sea tiga!


----------



## Toxic

Guy said:


> Even funnier than Toney's comments are MMA diehards who buy into the hype machine and really believe this fight was "Boxing vs. MMA." How is it "Boxing vs. MMA" when it's under MMA rules? :confused02:
> 
> Boxing vs. MMA is the equivelant of a shark and a tiger. A tiger can't go on in the water because of the shark and a shark can't go onto land because of the tiger.


The thing is that the Tiger's has been sitting on shore growling at the Sharks for years and one finally fell in so it was time for some payback.


----------



## John8204

Squirrelfighter said:


> bewarah da great sea tiga!


I recall a story about a Tiger attack in India where a large group of Indians tried to get away by paddling away in a boat. The Tiger just swam out pulled them off the boat one by one dragged them to shore and ate them.

Tigers can be real A-Holes


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

what ppl dont get is James Toney, behind the gut and trash talk, is a true professional. He took the loss like a professional and acted like a professional after the fight.

Randy should be more embarrassed for his post fight antics than James. Maybe James pre fight talk really got to him on some level?? i dont know. The celebration was ridiculous and the blackbelt thing unnessicary and stupid.

James isnt as stupid as ppl think, he knew he was gonna lose. He came for the paycheck and got it. No sweat of his back im sure he isnt even embarrassed. If you really wanted to see embarrassing, strap the best striker in MMA in his prime with boxing gloves and put him against a top guy. 

This fight didnt belong on a UFC card.


----------



## ptw

Let me elaborate on why I think this fight was rigged.

There is no way Toney thought he was going to win this fight; he did it for the money. What DW did was pay Toney to embarrass boxing in the octagon. 9 months isn't a long time, but if you give a shit enough, and have the heart you can work with that time frame and do more than Toney did...it was absolutely pathetic the way he rolled up into the octagon, 5'9 237 lbs, are you kidding me? He literally tipped over after lumberjack Randy grabbed his ankle, after that he was done. 

This wasn't a legit fight at all, that's why I say it was rigged. Toney fought for the money, Couture fought to prove that MMA is more than just one-dimensional boxing, and DW put on this fight to embarass boxing and start picking a coffin out for the sport. Toney had no intentions to win this fight, he was looking for a paycheck so he could buy more cheeseburgers.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

E Lit Er Ate said:


> what ppl dont get is James Toney, behind the gut and trash talk, is a true professional. He took the loss like a professional and acted like a professional after the fight.


Too bad he didn't train for the fight like a professional.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

ptw said:


> Let me elaborate on why I think this fight was rigged.



Because you were left in the car as a child on hot days with the windows rolled up?


----------



## G_Land

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Because you were left in the car as a child on hot days with the windows rolled up?


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## deadmanshand

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Because you were left in the car as a child on hot days with the windows rolled up?


Solid gold.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Because you were left in the car as a child on hot days with the windows rolled up?


+reps


----------



## ptw

Damnit, I got raped


----------



## deadlybulb

Jose Canseco looked better in his MMA debut. Horrible!!!


----------



## SideWays222

deadlybulb said:


> Jose Canseco looked better in his MMA debut. Horrible!!!


Who did Jose fight in his debut again??


----------



## Mirage445

SideWays222 said:


> Who did Jose fight in his debut again??


Hong Man Choi

It was pretty epic, he got dropped from Choi checking one of his leg kicks...lol.


----------



## SideWays222

Mirage445 said:


> Hong Man Choi


Ahhhh.... Nuff Said about why Jose looked better in his debute then Toney did.  (I wish you would have let him answer though haha)


----------



## UFC86

what a genius is randy couture! shooting for a low takedown, and then arm triangle choke.

he should also welcome Semmy Schilt back to the ufc as well as kurt angle.

whats next for james toney in mma? maybe ray mercer or hasim rahman in some smalltime show.


----------



## Mirage445

UFC86 said:


> what a genius is randy couture! shooting for a low takedown, and then arm triangle choke.
> 
> he should also welcome Semmy Schilt back to the ufc as well as kurt angle.
> 
> whats next for james toney in mma? maybe ray mercer or hasim rahman in some smalltime show.


James Toney vs Houston Alexander!

Sadly, it would still probably have a similar outcome to Toney v Couture.


----------



## michelangelo

James Toney makes Kimbo Slice look like Fedor.


----------



## xRoxaz

http://img837.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=56991695.gif

hes the p4p best period.


----------



## DanTheJu

The fight went just as I expected it! There is NO WAY a guy with only a few months training can stop a takedown from a world class wrestler!

I wrestled in Highschool, I was prety good at it to. I lost only 3 times in all of high school. But recently in my MMA training I spared with an NCAA national finalist and it was like I never attempted to stop his take downs. He took me down at will! So what was Toney going to do? Exactly what he did!


----------



## oldfan

Mirage445 said:


> James Toney vs Houston Alexander!
> 
> Sadly, it would still probably have a similar outcome to Toney v Couture.


What a surreal experience that would be, to watch Houston dominate on the ground.



michelangelo said:


> James Toney makes Kimbo Slice look like Fedor.


 I said from the beginning that Kimbo was the fight that made sense for Toney. It would have been more competitive, more exiting and would have made Dana's point so much better. Because Toney still would have lost to Kimbo and he's ranked......is he ranked?


----------



## SideWays222

I watched the shot a few times now. It wasnt nearly as bad as everyone is making it out to be. It wasnt a great shot and a MMA fighter would have stopped it but any person that doesnt wrestler would have easily been taken down.


----------



## kantowrestler

No Kimbo is not ranked and he would've dominated Toney!:thumb02:


----------



## Calminian

*Couture-Toney—pivotal moment in MMA history*

After the bout I noticed a headline from a mainstream sports news site. 
on FoxSports.com: *MMA RULES!*

This was the homepage, not the MMA page. It was a pretty boring fight to be sure, but absolutely perfect for the purpose it served. It was especially perfect in inspiring young athletes. They just watched the superiority of MMA athlete to a boxing athlete. How many after watching a clip like that are going to be inspired to join a boxing gym? I predict MMA will completely dwarf boxing in the next 5-10 years as the 14, 15 & 16 year olds who see this bout today, mature. 

Dana's genius in bringing in Lesnar was understanding the importance of a wrestling base to MMA. His genius in bringing in Toney was understanding the limited role of a boxing base to MMA, especially against wrestlers. No doubt it is important, but plays only a small role.

Boring fight? Yes. Surprising outcome? Not to mma fans, but perhaps to novice fans. Important fight? Yes. Boxing nor MMA will ever be the same.


----------



## KillerShark1985

Dam right, you think you where disappointed I staked money on that fool, I was disappointed watching the weight ins never mind the fight, as soon as I saw the shape he was in at the weight ins I swore never to bet on a fight ever again until I have watched the weight ins.

The useless fat fcuk could not even stand up without help to take his own shoes off, what ******* chance did he have against Randys takedowns.


----------



## oldfan

SideWays222 said:


> I watched the shot a few times now. It wasnt nearly as bad as everyone is making it out to be. It wasnt a great shot and a MMA fighter would have stopped it but any person that doesnt wrestler would have easily been taken down.


 That is the first take down I was ever taught. It is literally selfdefense grappling 101 lesson 1.

it doesn't even require a shot or forward momentum. simply trapp the foot and push against the knee. Any completely ignorant newbee will fall down.


----------



## rockybalboa25

KillerShark1985 said:


> Dam right, you think you where disappointed I staked money on that fool, I was disappointed watching the weight ins never mind the fight, as soon as I saw the shape he was in at the weight ins I swore never to bet on a fight ever again until I have watched the weight ins.
> 
> The useless fat fcuk could not even stand up without help to take his own shoes off, what ******* chance did he have against Randys takedowns.


Trying to catch that big payout huh. Did the UFC trick you with their photoshopped Toney picture.


----------



## Calminian

In case you haven't seen, White says Toney is done as far as the UFC.

video


----------



## andromeda_68

ptw said:


> Let me elaborate on why I think this fight was rigged.
> 
> There is no way Toney thought he was going to win this fight; he did it for the money. What DW did was pay Toney to embarrass boxing in the octagon. 9 months isn't a long time, but if you give a shit enough, and have the heart you can work with that time frame and do more than Toney did...it was absolutely pathetic the way he rolled up into the octagon, 5'9 237 lbs, are you kidding me? He literally tipped over after lumberjack Randy grabbed his ankle, after that he was done.
> 
> This wasn't a legit fight at all, that's why I say it was rigged. Toney fought for the money, Couture fought to prove that MMA is more than just one-dimensional boxing, and DW put on this fight to embarass boxing and start picking a coffin out for the sport. Toney had no intentions to win this fight, he was looking for a paycheck so he could buy more cheeseburgers.


nah, i think all the months of shit talking on toney's part was real. he was posturing like a threatened peacock for his sport.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I think he heavily underestimated MMA's ground game!:thumb02:


----------



## michelangelo

James Toney got the last laugh on this one: $750K for 3 and a half minutes of work, plus he got to ass flash Arianny Celeste without getting arrested. 

Good times.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

michelangelo said:


> James Toney got the last laugh on this one: $750K for 3 and a half minutes of work, plus he got to ass flash Arianny Celeste without getting arrested.
> 
> Good times.


That is more than 10 times what I heard he got paid. I read it was $50k with a 70k win bonus.

Ah...did it come from this source?: http://mmafrenzy.com/15778/james-toney-to-make-750k-1-million-for-ufc-118-fight-with-randy-couture/


----------



## oldfan

Has Toney mumbled anything since the fight? I can't find a word.


----------



## kantowrestler

Maybe he was still in shock!:thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Apparently, after being cut by the UFC, Toney is trying to find the whereabouts of the Kernel so that he can work out a deal with KFC. I hope he has a shovel.


----------



## Syxx Paq

now to see how well Toney's Freakshow made this ppv sell.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah wonder when the numbers are going to be released!:thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah wonder when the numbers are going to be released!:thumb02:


The bonus numbers are already out.


----------



## kantowrestler

I was talking about the PPV numbers!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

kantowrestler said:


> I was talking about the PPV numbers!:thumbsup:


Ah...


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah it's too bad there wasn't a knockout bonus!


----------



## Guy

Mirage445 said:


> James Toney vs Houston Alexander!
> 
> Sadly, it would still probably have a similar outcome to Toney v Couture.


Yeah...cause Houston is a world class grappler. :sarcastic12:


----------



## oldfan

Guy said:


> Yeah...cause Houston is a world class grappler compared to Toney :thumb02:


fixed. you're welcome


----------



## G_Land

oldfan said:


> fixed. you're welcome


 
HAHA nice


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah almost anyone is better than James Toney in grappling!:thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Apparently, after being cut by the UFC, Toney is trying to find the whereabouts of the Kernel so that he can work out a deal with KFC. I hope he has a shovel.


Follow up -

Some of James' cronies thought they'd found the Kernel, but it turned out to be Noam Chomsky:


----------



## kantowrestler

Where was this taken?


----------



## rockybalboa25

Guy said:


> Yeah...cause Houston is a world class grappler. :sarcastic12:


Didn't he wrestle and Nebraska?


----------



## kantowrestler

I don't think so, he would be better against Kimbo!:thumbsdown:


----------



## mmawrestler

*Randy gets his black belt for subbmitting a one sided boxer?!?!*

Anyone else thought that was retarded? i mean Randy probly is blackbelt level for jujitsu, but awarding him his black belt for submitting a Boxer with a basic submission I find is just pothetic. I also thought Cotoure was a little to stoked on winning a freak show matchup. 

thoughts?


----------



## deadmanshand

Anyone else get that this was a joke made by his jiujitsu coach?! The laughter from everyone is probably more than a hint.

In all actuality his trainer probably just wanted to award him his belt on tv and get a few laughs too. Not that there were any shortage of laughs in that fight.


----------



## kritter

yeah I thought it was a joke


----------



## Nefilim777

He was probably gonna get it anyway but they just did it at that moment for the effect, especially after all the trash Toney was talking. Well, you can't really call it talking, mumbling/spitting whatever.


----------



## _JB_

Got a link to a video or gif?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am pretty sure that he was already due to get a blackbelt and the trainer was just joking around about getting one for submitting Toney. Don't forget that Toney is a Gold Belt!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Hawndo

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am pretty sure that he was already due to get a blackbelt and the trainer was just joking around about getting one for submitting Toney. Don't forget that Toney is a Gold Belt!!! :thumb02:


If he had given him a gold belt instead of a black I may well have died from laughter :thumb02:


----------



## IllegalLegKick

Getting a black belt for submitting James Toney is like getting a free toy in your happy meal. :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_

They were making a statement when they did that. 


I seriously doubt he was awarded a BB for that.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

_RIVAL_ said:


> They were making a statement when they did that.
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt he was awarded a BB for that.


 what was the statement?? im a jackass who celebrates like i won a championship when i beat a boxer in MMA?? then i bring out a blackbelt to rub it in??

nice statement. i wish Randy put on some 10 ounce gloves and see how he fares. After he is looking up at the ceiling maybe James Toney can jump around like he won a world title and maybe his trainers can award him some phoney boxing belt (he already has one). That would be a great "statement" too.

I was surprised Randy acted that way. James is amazing at promoting fights and says alot of out there stuff but he doesnt mean it and believe it or not James has alot of respect for MMA and Randy Couture.


----------



## limba

Congratulations to Randy for the black belt!
But he still has a long way to go until he reaches Toney's gold belt level! :sarcastic12: EPIC!


----------



## _RIVAL_

E Lit Er Ate said:


> what was the statement?? im a jackass who celebrates like i won a championship when i beat a boxer in MMA?? then i bring out a blackbelt to rub it in??
> 
> nice statement. i wish Randy put on some 10 ounce gloves and see how he fares. After he is looking up at the ceiling maybe James Toney can jump around like he won a world title and maybe his trainers can award him some phoney boxing belt (he already has one). That would be a great "statement" too.
> 
> I was surprised Randy acted that way. James is amazing at promoting fights and says alot of out there stuff but he doesnt mean it and believe it or not James has alot of respect for MMA and Randy Couture.


Randy was not a jackass at all for that. And he didn't say anything disrespectful in his post fight interview.

Furthermore we don't even know if that was planned or a prank on Randy, but you being upset over that seems pretty ridiculous.


----------



## DJ Syko

Yeah, i think he was going to give him the belt anyway, it was just a good to time to do it, in front of lots of fans and just after a submission win.


----------



## Maximus

I so surprised by all the hate that Randy is getting for celebrating a win. The guy is 47 years old and won a fight in dominating fashion against an opponent that some MMA fans said would KO Randy. Give the guy a break. And all that talk about Randy going over to boxing is moot. Randy has stated on numerous occasions that he is not a good boxer and had no intention of playing Toney's standup game. Besides, Randy didn't go over to someone else's sport and call them out and degrade their sport. Toney did that to MMA and Randy, and Randy beat him like he stole something. Randy should've celebrated more!


----------



## Liddellianenko

The belt was actually in Submission Grappling, which tends to be more top-control and wrestling focused, and not BJJ, which tends to be more guard focused. Randy's never really shown any typical BJJ type stuff, and as far as Submission Grappling goes I think he was already long overdue. 

Anyway I don't think Neil Melanson is a BJJ Blackbelt himself, so he's not certified to give BJJ blackbelts, only those of his own hybrid system.


----------



## enceledus




----------



## G_Land

E Lit Er Ate said:


> what was the statement?? im a jackass who celebrates like i won a championship when i beat a boxer in MMA?? then i bring out a blackbelt to rub it in??
> 
> nice statement. i wish Randy put on some 10 ounce gloves and see how he fares. After he is looking up at the ceiling maybe James Toney can jump around like he won a world title and maybe his trainers can award him some phoney boxing belt (he already has one). That would be a great "statement" too.
> 
> I was surprised Randy acted that way. James is amazing at promoting fights and says alot of out there stuff but he doesnt mean it and believe it or not James has alot of respect for MMA and Randy Couture.


 
Butt hurt much??? Lol You wish Randy would put on 10 oz gloves.....Y? This was not a boxing match.... James is amazing at promoting a fight? No he is not he is a bumbling mumbling hype machine that cant back his talk up. Randy said excatly what his game plan was and went through with it. Your wrong about him beating a boxer in a certain sense. When he put on those 4 oz gloves and stepped into the Octagon he was no longer a boxer he was a Mixed Martial Artist.....A shitty one....But still he knew what he was getting into....Randy getting "Awarded" his black belt was more than likely an inside joke that we ...well most of us.....found funny


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

Maximus said:


> I so surprised by all the hate that Randy is getting for celebrating a win. The guy is 47 years old and won a fight in dominating fashion against an opponent that some MMA fans said would KO Randy. Give the guy a break. And all that talk about Randy going over to boxing is moot. Randy has stated on numerous occasions that he is not a good boxer and had no intention of playing Toney's standup game. Besides, Randy didn't go over to someone else's sport and call them out and degrade their sport. Toney did that to MMA and Randy, and Randy beat him like he stole something. Randy should've celebrated more!


 the MMA fans who thought that were morons.

Dana called out boxing many times, James Toney was just responding to him. The rest was just the typical way James Toney goes about promoting fights and he did a great job of it.

Beat him like he stole something?? James looked fine at the end of the fight. It was very one sided, but hardly a beating. 

James is a throwback, he is the modern day Joe Frazier. You cant hurt that coconut head. If Randy wanted to prove a point he should have beat James til he tapped or just TKO'd him. 

He took the fastest, smartest way out. I dont blame him. I bet if the situations were reversed, James would truely embarrass Randy in a boxing ring and make it go a few rounds. I cant believe ppl got me defending James Toney lol. 

James Toney had no business in an MMA match with a scrub. Nevermind one of the highest level grapplers to ever grace the game. Its a sham they even made this match happen and a testiment to how tough James Toney really is.


----------



## _RIVAL_

E Lit Er Ate said:


> the MMA fans who thought that were morons.
> 
> Dana called out boxing many times, James Toney was just responding to him. The rest was just the typical way James Toney goes about promoting fights and he did a great job of it.
> 
> Beat him like he stole something?? James looked fine at the end of the fight. It was very one sided, but hardly a beating.
> 
> James is a throwback, he is the modern day Joe Frazier. You cant hurt that coconut head. If Randy wanted to prove a point he should have beat James til he tapped or just TKO'd him.
> 
> He took the fastest, smartest way out. I dont blame him. I bet if the situations were reversed, James would truely embarrass Randy in a boxing ring and make it go a few rounds. I cant believe ppl got me defending James Toney lol.
> 
> James Toney had no business in an MMA match with a scrub. Nevermind one of the highest level grapplers to ever grace the game. Its a sham they even made this match happen and a testiment to how tough James Toney really is.


James Toney did tap.

He came in too cocky talking trash about MMA saying that nobody was ready for him. And he got beat down. 

Randy said exactly what he was going to do. Came in and did it. James Toney couldn't stop anything.

Can James Toney outbox Randy? Of course, but Randy isn't yelling outside of Showtime sports doorstep saying that he'll destroy any boxer. 

That's the difference.


----------



## Thelegend

*Butthurt james toney*



> James Toney appeared to have missed the point after his loss to Randy Couture at UFC 118, instantly calling for the former five-time UFC champion to prove himself in a boxing ring.
> 
> Toney entered into an MMA contest with Couture after spending months deriding mixed martial arts for its sub-standard levels of striking. However, the champion boxer failed to land a single punch on Saturday as Couture took him to the mat and submitted him inside four minutes via arm triangle choke.
> 
> Now Toney is claiming he would teach Couture a lesson if the 47-year-old stepped into a boxing ring, a fact Couture is already more than happy to admit.
> 
> "I blame myself. It is what it is, I made a mistake and I paid for it. I will be back stronger than ever, I promise you," Toney told Fight Hype.
> 
> "The thing is, I did it his way. Now is he willing to come do it my way? Nobody in MMA will do it my way. Nobody in MMA will come to boxing and try to show off their hands with me.
> 
> "Nobody in MMA will go blow-for-blow with James Toney."
> 
> UFC president Dana White promised never to put on another boxing vs MMA encounter after Couture's embarrassingly one-sided victory in Boston, but Toney is adamant that he will remain in MMA.
> 
> "I'm doing both and I ain't going nowhere. I'm in it for the long run baby. I'm the only two-sport athlete out there and I'm doing the two most dangerous sports in the world.
> 
> "No other man will try to do that."


http://www.espn.co.uk/espn/sport/story/42331.html?CMP=OTC-RSS

looks like toney did not get owned in a good enough fashion to shut his mouth. now he wants couture in a boxing match.:sarcastic12:that's pretty hilarious.

i was hoping he would retire after that beating, lol, looks like i get to see him get smashed again if things go my way.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Theres no reason for an MMA fighter to box because for the most part, MMA fighters aren't the one shit talking and disrespecting boxing/boxers.


----------



## Thelegend

i really want to see toney face somone like roy nelson, that would be so awesome to see roy belly choke toney. that would be ultimate disrespect.


----------



## edlavis88

I reckon JDS would give him a good run for his money.
before i get abuse for that statement i come from a boxing background, and i know at this moment in time no MMA fighters could hang at the top level of boxing, but tbh Toney hasn't fought anywhere near the top level of boxing for a good few years, and if Dana wanted to make a statement now would be the perfect time and Toney the perfect guy to do it against.


----------



## nvr8nf

I'd like to see Kimbo vs Toney.


----------



## anderton46

Whats more worrying is that he has said he's going to continue with MMA. What will it take for him to realise he won't succeed? He seems to think Couture is one of the best MMA's alive, when infact 100% of the fighters in the UFC would beat him.


----------



## americanfighter

_RIVAL_ said:


> James Toney did tap.
> .


no he didnt he waved his arms around saying save me save me


----------



## G_Land

_RIVAL_ said:


> James Toney did tap.
> 
> He came in too cocky talking trash about MMA saying that nobody was ready for him. And he got beat down.
> 
> Randy said exactly what he was going to do. Came in and did it. James Toney couldn't stop anything.
> 
> Can James Toney outbox Randy? Of course, but Randy isn't yelling outside of Showtime sports doorstep saying that he'll destroy any boxer.
> 
> That's the difference.


 
There needs to be a smiley with a truth stamp!!!!! I needs it for this...Ill rep instead lol


----------



## americanfighter

_RIVAL_ said:


> He came in too cocky talking trash about MMA saying that nobody was ready for him. And he got beat down.
> .


yeah didnt he call out brock as well?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Let him continue with MMA. Nobody has the right to deny him that. At least he doesn't make up wild excuses like he slipped or Randy greased.


----------



## americanfighter

toney is too old to just be starting mma. Boxing is what he does best and that where he should stay because i dont see many heavy weights he can beat.


----------



## _RIVAL_

americanfighter said:


> yeah didnt he call out brock as well?


did he? lol


----------



## G_Land

^^^AGREED^^^ Tony is just going to get worked over unless they throw a can in there who is dumb enough to stand,has a glass jaw and doesnt throw kicks


----------



## BWoods

Problem is, Mr. Toney, you came knocking on the UFC's door and asked for a fight. They didn't come to you, they had no interest in you until you went crazy with the shit talk. It's not like MMA fighters were running around declaring their sport as #1 and trying to de-legitimize boxing. It was the other way around actually.

Randy said he was alright with boxing Toney, but I don't think Dana will let it fly.


----------



## G_Land

_RIVAL_ said:


> did he? lol


 
Nah not Tony....no way :thumb02:


----------



## vandalian

What a fool. If MMA fighters had wanted to be boxers, they would be boxers. He was the one asking for this, from the beginning. Careful what you ask for, bro.


----------



## _RIVAL_

G_Land said:


> There needs to be a smiley with a truth stamp!!!!! I needs it for this...Ill rep instead lol


I tend to wonder what the feedback would have been had the outcome been reversed..


----------



## VolcomX311

_RIVAL_ said:


> did he? lol


He's called out a Brock a few times. He only wanted to "fight the best."


----------



## _RIVAL_




----------



## G_Land

_RIVAL_ said:


> I tend to wonder what the feedback would have been had the outcome been reversed..


 
There probably would have been rants about Tony not really being that great because Randy being too old or some other things along those lines


----------



## VolcomX311

Anderson Silva would probably be willing to box with him if he went to HW. Andy has been calling for a fight against Roy Jones, Jr. under boxing rules for years.


----------



## mmaswe82

Thelegend said:


> http://www.espn.co.uk/espn/sport/story/42331.html?CMP=OTC-RSS
> 
> looks like toney did not get owned in a good enough fashion to shut his mouth. now he wants couture in a boxing match.:sarcastic12:that's pretty hilarious.
> 
> i was hoping he would retire after that beating, lol, *looks like i get to see him get smashed again if things go my way*.


One can only hope  I am voting for Pat Barry. That would be awsome and very painful for Toney.


----------



## oldfan

G_Land said:


> ^^^AGREED^^^ Tony is just going to get worked over unless they throw a can in there who is dumb enough to stand,has a glass jaw and doesnt throw kicks


 Bring on James Thompson!!



BWoods said:


> Problem is, Mr. Toney, you came knocking on the UFC's door and asked for a fight. They didn't come to you, they had no interest in you until you went crazy with the shit talk. It's not like MMA fighters were running around declaring their sport as #1 and trying to de-legitimize boxing. It was the other way around actually.
> 
> *Randy said he was alright with boxing Toney*, but I don't think Dana will let it fly.



When Did Randy say that?

ps. LOVE your title. When I was a kid my best friends dad used to say that and we all thought he made it up!


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

mmaswe82 said:


> One can only hope  I am voting for Pat Barry. That would be awsome and very painful for Toney.


dude if he fought him pat would give him one leg kick and that would be it toney would be on his ass and i think even pat would be able to work this guy over on the ground


----------



## VolcomX311

Pat would kick Toney into submission, via Tank Abbot/Maurice Smith.


----------



## BWoods

> When Did Randy say that?


I can't find the video but I think it was an interview with Ariel Helwani where he said if they wanted him to come over to boxing and do a fight he didn't have a problem with it. 

It could very well be that I imagined it (overactive imagination =D) so don't take my word for it 100%



VolcomX311 said:


> Pat would kick Toney into submission, via Tank Abbot/Maurice Smith.


Or Remy Bonjasky vs Ray Mercer. A single kick and Mercer turns around and walks out of the ring.


----------



## oldfan

BWoods said:


> I can't find the video but I think it was an interview with Ariel Helwani where he said if they wanted him to come over to boxing and do a fight he didn't have a problem with it.
> 
> It could very well be that I imagined it (overactive imagination =D) so don't take my word for it 100%


 I ******* hate it when someone says "SOURCE!" and I can't find one.:thumb02:


----------



## Johnni G

Omg Toney really looked like crap in that match


----------



## Johnni G

Sounds like he would have gotten it anyway


----------



## Fieos

I really don't know who Toney calls out... I can't understand him unless they give him subtitles... I respect what Toney did in terms of taking the UFC fight. If he wanted money he would have made a HELL of a lot more money in the ring. He did it because he wanted to do it, win or lose. 

I was worried that 'Captain America' would get some delusions of grandeur and go out on his shield but I think he watched Tim Silvia get KO'd a few times and decided against it...

The big question I have is.. Why the F*** was this on a PPV? This should have been a Fight Night thing and I should have had a better matchup for my money. That is a bigger travesty in my mind than Randy getting a black belt for submitting a gold belt.

The whole thing can't be taken seriously, anyone worked up over ANYTHING in this entire thread needs to go take a poopy...


----------



## Kado

I think it was just for lol's.


----------



## Inferno

Am I the only one who thinks JDS has the hands to hang with a pro boxer like Toney? Have you guys seen him hit the mitts???


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Does Toney not realise that boxing is a part of MMA? Anyone who focuses solely on boxing is going to be the better boxer. And Toney was under the impression that his boxing would see him through an MMA fight. 

Its like an Olympic 100m sprinter saying that he'd kick ass in the NFL cos nobody can catch him. Then getting whomped to the ground every time he gets the ball, then after the game saying that it doesnt matter because noone from the NFL can hang with him on the running track. . . :sarcastic12:


----------



## TraMaI

I tell you what, James. How about we meet half way and you have a K-1 rules kick boxing match with Pat Barry. Quit crying before someone breaks you in the octagon.


----------



## M.C

James is too old to be trying to seriously get into MMA. We all knew this would be a joke of a fight, except for the first 10 (14) seconds, where he would have a chance to win.

James should learn that, Randy and other MMA fighters aren't boxers nore do they claim to be, they are mixed martial artists, and have no intention of stepping into a boxing ring (except Anderson).

The man at 42 years old stepped into a whole new combat sport where he could really get hurt to try and step up for a sport he loves. He really did think he could win. I have to give him some props for that, even if he did it in a rude manner.


----------



## Majortom505

Thelegend said:


> http://www.espn.co.uk/espn/sport/story/42331.html?CMP=OTC-RSS
> 
> looks like toney did not get owned in a good enough fashion to shut his mouth. now he wants couture in a boxing match.:sarcastic12:that's pretty hilarious.
> 
> i was hoping he would retire after that beating, lol, looks like i get to see him get smashed again if things go my way.


This is like a Long distance runner losing a triathlon and then challenging the winner to beat him in a foot race. This whole issue is just ridiculous. It was Toney putting down MMA fighters not the other way around.

Toney's cry for respect falls on deaf ears. He sucks as an MMA fighter.


----------



## jasvll

Quote of the Day: James Toney Had a Fun MMA Experience, Wants Another UFC Bout



> "That's the main reason I came to MMA. At least MMA guys got guts and they will get in a cage with me. The boxing guys are all talk and no walk. My thing is, all of these bums, David Gaye and Bucktooth Bernard Hopkins, talk all that shit; come and see me! They were quiet as mice until they saw I was signed to fight in the UFC and then they all had an opinion. I'm doing both and I ain't going nowhere. I'm in it for the long run baby. I'm the only two sport athlete out there and I'm doing the 2 most dangerous sports in the world. No other man will try to do that."
> 
> "Man, the fans in MMA are great. These motherfucking fans are...they fanatics man. It's great. I love the atmosphere that they bring. It reminded me of the old days of boxing; the 70's, 80's and early 90's. Boxing fans used to be like that and we need to bring that back. The MMA scene is so crazy and it's great. The fans stand in the hotel lobby from early in the morning until late at night. They are there when you wake up in the morning and they are there when you go to bed and that's ******* crazy. I love that shit. It was crazy man... I had a lot of support out there in Boston. They are a fight town and a couple of them actually remembered me from when I fought Ramon Garbey out there 10 years ago. It was great. I mean, 20,000 fans man? That's crazy. They showed me so much love in that city. I can't wait to go back."
> 
> "I knew Dana was trying to throw me to the dogs, but I wanted that. In fact, he didn't throw me to the dogs; I went looking for them. I went looking for trouble. That's why they call me JT, "Just Trouble." I loved it. I had fun in there and I can't wait to do it again."


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Sounds like Toney is aware of big names never actually fighting each other in boxing. If he had fun at UFC 118 I don't see why he should stop trying to be a mixed martial artist. As long as he's eager to learn to defend the takedown and escape submissions I think he could become a legit fighter. He's already less of a freakshow than Kimbo and people learned to respect him too.


----------



## Kreed

mmawrestler said:


> Anyone else thought that was retarded? i mean Randy probly is blackbelt level for jujitsu, but awarding him his black belt for submitting a Boxer with a basic submission I find is just pothetic.* I also thought Cotoure was a little to stoked on winning a freak show matchup. *
> 
> thoughts?


It was quite pathetic wasnt it? I thought I was the only one that noticed he was really soaking it up like he had just achieved something significant bouncing on the spot like a tool..The guy is such a phony everything that comes out of his mouth is so rehearsed and contrived but I understand mma fans need fighters they can identify with..But hes sooo overated its frightening..When he was g&ping toney and goldberg said "how can you not love randy" I just wanted to throw up..


----------



## cdtcpl

> "Man, the fans in MMA are great. These motherfucking fans are...they fanatics man. It's great. I love the atmosphere that they bring. It reminded me of the old days of boxing; the 70's, 80's and early 90's. Boxing fans used to be like that and we need to bring that back. The MMA scene is so crazy and it's great. The fans stand in the hotel lobby from early in the morning until late at night. They are there when you wake up in the morning and they are there when you go to bed and that's ******* crazy. I love that shit. It was crazy man... I had a lot of support out there in Boston. They are a fight town and a couple of them actually remembered me from when I fought Ramon Garbey out there 10 years ago. It was great. I mean, 20,000 fans man? That's crazy. They showed me so much love in that city. I can't wait to go back."


Great, now I feel like I have to take some of the comments I said about him back. This is the sort of stuff the UFC needs to make sure is reported and on ESPN, etc. A boxer talking like this about the fans is the sort of stuff that brings in more potential fans to give it a shot.


----------



## FLyMiSeZz

I really think it was all a publicity clown to embarrass Toney. Randy's crew wanted to shame Toney more than what he already was by throwing the black belt comments in there


----------



## BobbyCooper

I Loved it :thumb02:


----------



## BWoods

oldfan said:


> I ******* hate it when someone says "SOURCE!" and I can't find one.:thumb02:


Yeah, it looks like I totally imagined it. 



> "I am not going to accept the contract to box Toney in a boxing ring because that would just as silly as him coming to fight me here. He would probably beat me in the first round just like I beat him." - Couture


Source: Bloody Elbow


----------



## HexRei

E Lit Er Ate said:


> what was the statement?? im a jackass who celebrates like i won a championship when i beat a boxer in MMA?? then i bring out a blackbelt to rub it in??
> 
> nice statement. i wish Randy put on some 10 ounce gloves and see how he fares. After he is looking up at the ceiling maybe James Toney can jump around like he won a world title and maybe his trainers can award him some phoney boxing belt (he already has one). That would be a great "statement" too.


Now wait a second. Couture wasn't the one doing the smacktalking here, or disrespecting the other's sport, and Randy never said he wanted to be a boxer, in fact he admits that he'd lose a boxing match with Toney.

Toney called the groundgame *gay*, he said it didn't matter and that he could learn all he needed to in a few weeks, that Randy wouldn't take him down before he got knocked out, etc. Bottomline is that after all that, Randy took him down and finished him with a submission, and easily. He has every right to celebrate in that manner given the cirumstances.




Kreed said:


> It was quite pathetic wasnt it? I thought I was the only one that noticed he was really soaking it up like he had just achieved something significant bouncing on the spot like a tool..The guy is such a phony everything that comes out of his mouth is so rehearsed and contrived but I understand mma fans need fighters they can identify with..But hes sooo overated its frightening..When he was g&ping toney and goldberg said "how can you not love randy" I just wanted to throw up..


Weaksauce. I hate it when fans get uppity over a fighter being happy they won their fight. Why would he take a fight if he has to feel ashamed after winning?


----------



## mmaswe82

cdtcpl said:


> Great, now I feel like I have to take some of the comments I said about him back. This is the sort of stuff the UFC needs to make sure is reported and on ESPN, etc. A boxer talking like this about the fans is the sort of stuff that brings in more potential fans to give it a shot.


haha yeah that kinda made me feel a bit guilty as well ^^.


----------



## G_Land

Kreed said:


> It was quite pathetic wasnt it? I thought I was the only one that noticed he was really soaking it up like he had just achieved something significant bouncing on the spot like a tool..The guy is such a phony everything that comes out of his mouth is so rehearsed and contrived but I understand mma fans need fighters they can identify with..But hes sooo overated its frightening..When he was g&ping toney and goldberg said "how can you not love randy" I just wanted to throw up..


 
So in short your a tool? Get over yourself. Of coarse Randy was happy ...was he suposed to be pissed off he won??


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I've never heard of a blackbelt in catchwrestling!:confused02:


----------



## Mjr

It has to be pretty damn obvious that Randy was going to get a black belt prior to the fight anyway, submitting Toney had nothing to do with it. Anyone that has a basic understanding of BJJ knows that it would be extremely rare for a belt to be awarded only for a submission victory in MMA. 



> Originally Posted by Kreed View Post
> It was quite pathetic wasnt it? I thought I was the only one that noticed he was really soaking it up like he had just achieved something significant bouncing on the spot like a tool..The guy is such a phony everything that comes out of his mouth is so rehearsed and contrived but I understand mma fans need fighters they can identify with..But hes sooo overated its frightening..When he was g&ping toney and goldberg said "how can you not love randy" I just wanted to throw up..


Are you kidding me? Have you ever felt triumph? Do you understand the pressure on Randy going into this? Imagine if he got caught in the first, the consequences for him would be massive. You speak of achieving something significant, maybe you should focus on doing that yourself, before whining about everyone and everything.


----------



## Black_S15

lol. why is there so many randy haters. this forum is full of too many punks not respecting legends which have made MMA what it is today.

Good on Randy for winning, he has every right to celebtrate the way he did. his Post fight interview was full of praise and respect for Toney when there was no need for it. there was alot on the line for randy. agree with the above statement ^^^, had he have lost, he would of been the laughing stock of the UFC, there would of been calls the the old man to retire...

how can any one not love Randy? :thumb02:raise01:


----------



## No_Mercy

It's one of those things where you shrug your shoulders, but I thought it was fitting actually. 

Couture obviously knows his submissions and counters. He's not a noobie or up and comer in the game. Refer to the Big Nog fight where he countered every one of Big Nog's submission attempts. He obviously has earned it and his coach felt like it was the right time. More symbolic than anything. Of course it would have been even more meaningful if he submitted Frank Mir or BJJ black belt, but it's all good in my books. 

The symbolism is simple. What we all learned in 1993 with BJJ vs striker still applies today. So the Black Belt is justified in my book.


----------



## rean1mator

well at least *one* person didn't think it was a joke 
*cough* OP *cough*

lol


kritter said:


> yeah I thought it was a joke


----------



## Diokhan

are you guys freakin' kidding me? Out of all the things to whine you are actually bitching about Randy's black belt "ceremony" after fight? wow...

Personally I thought it was hilarious and no way it was done in "either you sub him or no belt for you!" kind of deal, although I can imagine Melanson saying that to Randy jokingly at one point.
You have seen Randy's excellent sub defense in action before and you have seen his ability to use them himself too when needed, plus you all should be aware of his catchwrestling background too. You really think he got the damn belt just because of this win? oh dear... >.<


----------



## UFC_OWNS

*Toney challenges couture to boxing match*

MANILA, Philippines – James “Lights Out” Toney is not done talking.

After losing to Randy “The Natural” Couture at Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) 118 last Saturday (Sunday in Manila), Toney called out the UFC Hall of Famer to prove himself in the boxing ring.

“My thing with Randy Couture is he is a legend in his sport. He seems like a good person. I don't know him personally, but from when I meet him, he seems like he’s a great dude, man. And if he is a real man, come put the gloves on,” Toney told Percy Crawford of FightHype.com.


Randy “The Natural” Couture and James “Lights Out” Toney c/o UFC and Balls Channel
Toney entered the mixed martial arts (MMA) scene after spending months deriding MMA for its substandard levels of striking.

However, the former boxing champion failed to land a single punch as Couture took him to the mat and submitted him at 3:19 of Round 1 via an arm triangle choke.

“The thing is, I did it his way. Now is he willing to come do it my way? Nobody in MMA will do it my way. No one will come to boxing and to try show off their hands with me. Nobody in the MMA world can go blow-for-blow with James Toney,” the former world middleweight, super middleweight and cruiserweight champion said.

UFC President Dana White, meantime, said the former boxer lasted longer in The Octagon than he expected.

“I'm sure he was prepared as he could've been… Anyone who knows James Toney the last few years, James isn't the most physically fit boxer. From the day we signed the fight in my office, he lost a lot of weight,” he told told Raj Giri of FightLine.com.


UFC President Dana White
No more boxing vs MMA

White also promised to never put on another boxing versus MMA encounter after Toney’s trouncing.

“It's unfair to bring in a guy with one discipline no matter if he's trained eight or nine months. I wasn't the guy going out and trying to bad-mouth boxing and take boxing down and hurt the sport of boxing. James Toney picked a fight and he got one,” he stated.

“I didn't try to sell this as, ‘Tune in, you'll see the most spectacular war’… Anything can happen in a fight. We're not after boxing,” he continued.

Toney, for his part, vowed to bounce back.

“It felt good. It felt like I hadn't been inside a boxing ring in almost a year, you know what I'm saying? But I blame myself. It is what it is. I made a mistake and I paid the price for it. I will be back stronger than ever, I promise you,” he told FightHype.com.

He even said that he would rather compete with MMA fighters than boxers.

“At least MMA guys got guts and they will get in a cage with me. The boxing guys are all talk and no walk,” he added.

UFC 118, which was headlined by the rematch between Frankie Edgar and BJ Penn, was held at the TD Garden in Boston, Massachusetts. Edgar successfully defended his UFC lightweight title by defeating former champion BJ Penn by unanimous decision.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/08/31/10/ufc-toney-challenges-couture-boxing-bout


----------



## Hail the Potato

Let's all just completely ignore anything Toney says for the rest of our lives.

Everyone in?


----------



## raymel1

James "Taps Out" Toney, Should shut his mouth before a LIGHT WEIGHT MMA Fighter puts him in his Place on the street. lol


----------



## MLD

Hail the Potato said:


> Let's all just completely ignore anything Toney says for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Everyone in?


I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides

Randy is smarter than him, sticks in his own sport where he does well and is appreciated.


----------



## Hail the Potato

MLD said:


> I'm in.


On 2nd thought, I'll still listen to his interviews but I wont read the subtitles, so I wont understand what he said anyway.


----------



## anderton46

James Toney has taken way too many punches to the head, mans so deluded.


----------



## HexRei

So let's see. Toney talks mad shit about Couture and MMA, humiliates himself by sucking at it, and now Couture needs to go to his sport? Why, to make Toney feel better about losing in MMA?


----------



## No_Mercy

raymel1 said:


> James "Taps Out" Toney, Should shut his mouth before a LIGHT WEIGHT MMA Fighter puts him in his Place on the street. lol


Oh no...hahah. That is funny. Thing is he did have the ballz to do it and he finally gave MMA props by saying they got guts. 

Toney bothered me at first, but not so much as time progressed. I think he should fight Rampage, but it's doubtful unfortunately. Hope he trains seriously and goes to SF maybe. 

People don't really give credit to boxers or strikers. Boxers are no different than kick boxers although kick boxers have an edge. While wrestlers who have no striking pedigree can always use their smothering tactic ala Fitch, King Mo, Maynard, Shields, etc. 

I think boxers who start to cross train in their early years will certainly have a chance. Damn I wish Tyson could have demonstrated his prowess in the Octagon. Guess the closest we have is Rampage.


----------



## Danm2501

No-one asked James Toney to come to MMA, so why should Randy go to Boxing to get knocked out? It's stupid. Randy is never going to even consider entering a Boxing ring with James Toney.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

raymel1 said:


> James "Taps Out" Toney, Should shut his mouth before a LIGHT WEIGHT MMA Fighter puts him in his Place on the street. lol


Now i'm intrigued!

Anyone else suddenly wants to see Frankie Edgar vs "Taps Out" or perhaps let Aldo have a go at "Taps Out" legs ?


----------



## suffersystem

Hasn't Randy already said he'd lose in a boxing match? It's not really rocket science, of course Toney would have the edge in a boxing ring, same with Toney should have realized that randy would in the cage.


----------



## Trix

A NEW CHALLENGER HAS APPEARED!


----------



## Trix

If Couture didn't have BJJ, I don't think he would have been able to get Toney out of there.

Couture struggled to finish the fight, and nothing he did to Toney seemed to faze him. 

That one punch Toney landed from the bottom looked like it hurt Couture more than Couture's GNP hurt Toney.

I'm thinking Couture earned his black belt for showing how useful bjj is against opponents who can't be finished via strikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land

Rrrriiiiigggghhhhhhttttttttt


----------



## BlacklistShaun

I think it's all laughable. Not the fact that Randy Couture got his black belt, but rather that people question it and say it's a joke.

Let's not forget that Randy Couture walked into grappling not that long ago and faced off with one of the biggest names in BJJ in Jacare and the match went to a draw.

For those of you who don't know who Jacare is:

ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championship: 
ADCC 2005 
77 - 87kg: 1st Place 
Openweight: 2nd Place 
ADCC 2003 
77 - 87kg: 2nd Place 
ADCC 2003 Brazilian Qualifiers 
77 - 87kg: 1st Place 
CBJJ World Championships: 
2005 
Black Belt Medium Heavy: 1st Place 
Black Belt Open Weight: 1st Place 
2004 
Black Belt Medium Heavy: 2nd Place 
Black Belt Open Weight: 1st Place 
2003 
Brown Belt Medium Heavy: 1st Place 
Brown Belt Open Weight: 1st Place 
2002 
Brown Belt Medium Heavy: 1st Place 
Brown Belt Open Weight: 2nd Place 
2001 
Purple Belt Middle: 1st Place 
Purple Belt Open Weight: 1st Place 
CBJJ Pan American Championships: 
2004 
Black Belt Medium Heavy: 1st Place 
Black Belt Open Weight: 1st Place 
CBJJ European Championships: 
2005 
Black Belt Medium Heavy: 1st Place 
Black Belt Open Weight: 2nd Place 
CBJJ Brazilian Championships: 
2004 
Brown Belt Medium Heavy: 1st Place 
BJJ World Cup: 
2005 
Black belt: 2nd place 
2004 
Black belt: 1st place

Let's just say this guy is no slouch and makes most black belts in BJJ look like chumps, yet Randy Couture (who's only 17 years older than him) can come in and wrestle him to a draw. If that doesn't merit a BJJ black belt then I don't know what does.

I think there are a whole lot of people who don't understand BJJ commenting on this. Let's not forget that you also have points in BJJ and if you can beat most black belt on the face of the planet on points that makes you a pretty damn good black belt without ever pulling a submission.


----------



## LuckyPunch

He deserved the BB, althought its "easy" to submit toney he surely didnt get it just for doing that!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

LuckyPunch said:


> He deserved the BB, althought its "easy" to submit toney he surely didnt get it just for doing that!


Dang it, I was just looking up Toneys number.


----------



## LuckyPunch

i dont give a damn about what toney says, hes an idiot!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

G_Land said:


> So in short your a tool? Get over yourself. Of coarse Randy was happy ...was he suposed to be pissed off he won??


 he should learn from Fedor, who acts gracious even in big wins.

Imagine Fedor beat some MMA rookie like Toney?? Yea i imagine him bouncing around the ring and acting like he won a world title, right??

its funny on this forum ppl calling others a "tool" for an opinion?? is that how things work around here? i got some kind of weird "negative rep" from ppl too scared to post here, calling me names? Saying he should be proud because he beat a multiple time world champion??

so if i beat Micheal Jordan in a game of chess (im very good at chess and i think i would beat him) i should celebrate like i beat a "world champion"?? is that what that neg rep was about?? i dont get it.

he beat a world champion at a completely different sport. the trash talk all of u guys are bringing up was just nonsense to sell the fight and it worked. James knew that and Randy knew that, nobody was taking all that talk seriously except the fans, who seem to think this win meant anything other than wasting a co main event on a stupid fight.

Oh well. Randys lame GnP was unimpressive and i bet James could have taken it all night. He took a long time to secure a basic choke on a guy with no idea how to defend the mount or the choke. 

GSP was not impressed with his performance, and neither was i. Thats why i laughed at the lame celebration.


----------



## rogue-status

Toney needs to go and hide for a few months. 
The man is that retarded he doesnt realise he has been made a idiot of infront of millions. All that mouthing off he did for about a year and he didnt even throw a punch :sarcastic12: 
It couldnt have gone any worse than it did. It was embarrassing and i hope all them boxers out there realise. The only one that talks sense is David Haye who predicted the outcome. 
I hope Floyd Mayweather has watched and realised after the crap he has spouted in the past. Imagine someone like GSP or Edgar against Mayweather :thumb02:. I dont even think most cocky boxers like mayweather etc could take a couple of punches with the UFc gloves on

Toney is just mouthing crap now about Randy not wanting to face him in boxing to try and get build his ego back. Why would a wrestler/mma fighter want to step into a boxing ring??
Toney is the one who predicted he could beat a MMA fighter not the other way around.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

suffersystem said:


> Hasn't Randy already said he'd lose in a boxing match? It's not really rocket science, of course Toney would have the edge in a boxing ring, same with Toney should have realized that randy would in the cage.


 it would be more embarrassing for Randy than it was for James imo. Boxing is at least part of MMA and can win you fights.

The horrible hands of Randy would leave him literally 0% chance of beating James Toney isJa a boxing match. That coconut head doesnt hurt easily and that soft brain doesnt recieve messages of pain from James Toneys body.

If you really want to embarrass MMA, have it be Anderson. Anderson isnt ready for boxing at that level, yet he seems to think he is. James Toney would school him.

BTW, is it ironic that the some of the same MMA fans that laugh at James Toney in MMA, think Andy could hang in boxing??

Isnt it funny how big Andersons ego is, that he thinks he can hang with legends of the sport with his mighty 1-1 boxing record?? Ppl should laugh at Andy as hard as they laugh at James Toney, if not harder.


----------



## SigFig

BWoods said:


> ...
> Or Remy Bonjasky vs Ray Mercer. A single kick and Mercer turns around and walks out of the ring.


Golden... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXkcYul1LRo


----------



## DJ Syko

I challange Toney to a game of FIFA 10, does that make me tougher than him because i can beat him? Toney is such a idiot, he thinks he is the toughest guy in the world because he can beat most people at Boxing, the most one dimensional combat sport in the world by far. Is this guy 5 years old or something, in fact my 5 year old nephew can talk way more sense than him.

Yeah James you can beat someone at boxing with no Pro experience at all, does he really think that makes him look good?


----------



## xeberus

i played "tank" while winging with one of my friends. i saw the girl he was meeting at the bar.. and the girl with her that walked up with her... at first i scanned further distances around the bar looking for other girls who might be her potential friend she brought to the double date... to no avail. as she was introducing herself to me ive never heard such a loud screaming voice in my head saying "**** that shit i'd rather go home and look at porn"

randy is in a rather similar situation ^


----------



## Thelegend

E Lit Er Ate said:


> it would be more embarrassing for Randy than it was for James imo. Boxing is at least part of MMA and can win you fights.
> 
> The horrible hands of Randy would leave him literally 0% chance of beating James Toney isJa a boxing match. That coconut head doesnt hurt easily and that soft brain doesnt recieve messages of pain from James Toneys body.
> 
> If you really want to embarrass MMA, have it be Anderson. Anderson isnt ready for boxing at that level, yet he seems to think he is. James Toney would school him.
> 
> BTW, is it ironic that the some of the same MMA fans that laugh at James Toney in MMA, think Andy could hang in boxing??
> 
> *Isnt it funny how big Andersons ego is, that he thinks he can hang with legends of the sport with his mighty 1-1 boxing record?? Ppl should laugh at Andy as hard as they laugh at James Toney, if not harder.*


no i think ill laugh at toney who thought he could take on a legend of the sport with his world beater status at an impressive 0-0 record going into his first mma match.....oh wait hes 0-1 now.........:confused02:.

anderson wanted to fight roy jones but he never said he could come in and start knocking out people. he didnt go in saying he could take out Klitschko, and every other fighter in boxing.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

Thelegend said:


> no i think ill laugh at toney who thought he could take on a legend of the sport with his world beater status at an impressive 0-0 record going into his first mma match.....oh wait hes 0-1 now.........:confused02:.
> 
> anderson wanted to fight roy jones but he never said he could come in and start knocking out people. he didnt go in saying he could take out Klitschko, and every other fighter in boxing.


 RJJ is a past his prime legend of boxing.

Randy Couture is a past his prime legend of MMA.

its pretty much the same thing. Andy thinking he could beat RJJ in boxing (i dont think he wanted to fight him so he could be embarrassed) is = James Toney thinking he can beat Randy Couture in MMA.

But as i said, nobody is making constant threads ridiculing 
Anderson Silva on boxing forums and talking about how big his ego must be, how delusional he is etc etc

i mean the guy was getting dropped by Sonnen.... yea, RJJ in a boxing match is a good idea.... 1-1 boxing record and already been finished once... bring on RJJ.


----------



## The Horticulturist

I love Toney. I hope he gets to show at least a few punches in the octagon.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

SJ said:


> I love Toney. I hope he gets to show at least a few punches in the octagon.


 by far the biggest disappointment of the night was James not even getting off a punch lol. No combos, no head movement, nothing.

Put him vs a striker would be fun. Ppl dont realize how tough James really is and how hard he would be to finish with strikes. It would be great.


----------



## Thelegend

E Lit Er Ate said:


> RJJ is a past his prime legend of boxing.
> 
> Randy Couture is a past his prime legend of MMA.
> 
> *its pretty much the same thing. Andy thinking he could beat RJJ in boxing* (i dont think he wanted to fight him so he could be embarrassed) is = James Toney thinking he can beat Randy Couture in MMA.
> 
> But as i said, nobody is making constant threads ridiculing
> Anderson Silva on boxing forums and talking about how big his ego must be, how delusional he is etc etc
> 
> i mean the guy was getting dropped by Sonnen.... yea, RJJ in a boxing match is a good idea.... 1-1 boxing record and already been finished once... bring on RJJ.


if it was the same thing im sure boxing diehards would be doing the same thing. silva has not made it a point to call out people. silva and roy jones were both talking about doing the fight somewhere down the line.

toney called out lesnar and every fighter he could think of. lol randy was not even in his weight class and he did not take his training seriously going in. how are the two circumstances the same? silva has actually trained boxing for some time now, he is no monster at it but hes actually trained for years and was looking to have an exhibition match. that's a far cry from tony, who was overweight and out of shape calling out anyone and everyone.

it wasnt as though anyone here thought that silva was gonna go in and knock out jones anyway, and its not like he said he was going to either.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

Thelegend said:


> if it was the same thing im sure boxing diehards would be doing the same thing. silva has not made it a point to call out people. silva and roy jones were both talking about doing the fight somewhere down the line.
> 
> toney called out lesnar and every fighter he could think of. lol randy was not even in his weight class and he did not take his training seriously going in. how are the two circumstances the same? silva has actually trained boxing for some time now, he is no monster at it but hes actually trained for years and was looking to have an exhibition match. that's a far cry from tony, who was overweight and out of shape calling out anyone and everyone.
> 
> it wasnt as though anyone here thought that silva was gonna go in and knock out jones anyway, and its not like he said he was going to either.


 Toney needs $. Plain n simple he cant find a fight in boxing. He runs his mouth in boxing even worse, calling David Haye, David Gay, the Bitch ko sisters and all that shit. Only difference is, they dont take the old delusional man serious.

MMA fighters and fans are so insecure they think they did some big moral service to James Toney by giving him a bunch of $.

He didnt even respect MMA enough to come in shape or take the fight serious, he just came for a check. What did it prove?? MMA execs and fans are so dumb they will pay somebody in their sport more than ppl that have earned it just for running their gums a bit. 

Then they will gloat about it, even tho James got exactly what he wanted, $ and exposure. He may even find a boxing match now, who knows. Win/win for James Toney and really a draw for MMA at best, personally i would call it a loss because think about it, you let some bum just talk his way onto the biggest stage in MMA with no intention of ever taking it seriously. It was a joke.

It made MMA look like a joke.


----------



## UFC86

this fight shut up so many questioning.

i heard some were saying mike tyson in his prime would wreck in mma. i was saying art jimmerson vs royce gracie already proved BJJ>Boxing, but they were saying jimmerson and tyson are incomparable.

now you had Toney who is a top 10 fighter at HW get completely demolished by couture.

Rahman and Mayorga who planned to switch to MMA better be ready. they have almost no chance.

RJJ wanted to box Anderson Silva, and Floyd Mayweather was saying hes better then mma fighters. i guess not.


----------



## Calminian

E Lit Er Ate said:


> ...MMA fighters and fans are so insecure they think they did some big moral service to James Toney by giving him a bunch of $.


Actually Dana put an end to that rumor. Toney did not score a bunch of cash. Dana laughed at some of the figures people were throwing out. 

Sorry dude, you're uninformed. It was a great day for mma. It's going to rocket past boxing now. Just sit back, smile and try to enjoy.


----------



## andromeda_68

Trix said:


> Couture struggled to finish the fight, and nothing he did to Toney seemed to faze him.


what? how is finishing in the first round of five a 'struggle'?

toney didn't even have a chance to throw his single miracle knockout punch. lol.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

Calminian said:


> Actually Dana put an end to that rumor. Toney did not score a bunch of cash. Dana laughed at some of the figures people were throwing out.
> 
> Sorry dude, you're uninformed. It was a great day for mma. It's going to rocket past boxing now. Just sit back, smile and try to enjoy.


 guaranteed James Toney made at least 200k, which is WAY more than any MMA guy would make.

UFC up front figures are all lies. Its the behind the scenes "bonus'" that really get guys paid. Sorry, but you are uninformed, many fighters talk about these behind the scenes bonus'.

As far as MMA soaring past boxing because of this fight?? lol, dream in technocolor kid. This fight didnt do a thing but make immature kids who watch MMA think it means something.

Same thing the Mercer fight did for immature boxing fans.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

E Lit Er Ate said:


> UFC up front figures are all lies. Its the behind the scenes "bonus'" that really get guys paid. Sorry, but you are uninformed, many fighters talk about these behind the scenes bonus'..


Please post some proof about this or it is nothing more than conjecture.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Please post some proof about this or it is nothing more than conjecture.


 pretty common knowledge, prove me wrong.

if you believe those figures UFC releases you are being naive. there are many reasons they wouldnt release the true behind the scenes figures. Many fighters have spoken on the subject, if you think i just made it up, more power to you.

EDIT - They also dont tell you who is getting a % of PPV buys, who is getting more sponsorship $ etc etc, so why think they tell the truth about the payouts?? James Toney was being sponsored by UFC 118s official sponsor, Sinister clothing line at Kmart. We will never know what he really got for that fight but i would think it would be a decent amount, not as much as boxers make tho, obv. James prob made more over 10 years ago vs RJJ.


----------



## HexRei

E Lit Er Ate said:


> UFC up front figures are all lies. Its the behind the scenes "bonus'" that really get guys paid. Sorry, but you are uninformed, many fighters talk about these behind the scenes bonus'.


If the event is held in a sanctioned region, the numbers released are going to be true because the UFC has to release the figures to the commission and can get in serious trouble if they falsify them. Once they are released to the commission they become a matter of public record. This doesnt hold true for regions without a sanctioning body, like England.

You're right that those figures do not include locker room bonuses and PPV %, just base pay.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I think that might partially be why the UFC doesn't fight in states where sanctioning isn't done!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

E Lit Er Ate said:


> pretty common knowledge, prove me wrong.


This spurious logic and does not validate your point. You made the claim, therefore the onus is on you to prove it, not me. 

Here is an example:

Aliens frequently visit earth to collect water for hydrogen production. Prove me wrong. 

See how that line of reasoning works?



> Many fighters have spoken on the subject,


Please provide names and quotes from said fighters if it is common knowledge. 



> if you think i just made it up, more power to you.


No, I think it is hearsay, which is being confused with fact.


----------



## oldfan

Ease up sparky. Off the top of my head I can remmember Randy, Chuck, Mir, Carwin and florian mentioning in one way or another "don't believe the numbers, ufc been very good to me" or something to that effect. I'm not gonna research every quote. I shouldn't have to for a fan as knowledgeable as you. Will you settle for this?

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-mmamailbag042908


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

oldfan said:


> Ease up sparky. Off the top of my head I can remmember Randy, Chuck, Mir, Carwin and florian mentioning in one way or another "don't believe the numbers, ufc been very good to me" or something to that effect. I'm not gonna research every quote. I shouldn't have to for a fan as knowledgeable as you. Will you settle for this?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-mmamailbag042908


That and a legitimate nude photo of Rachel Welch will sufffice


----------



## oldfan

yes sir!





















how about her and Farrah together


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

as i said, its pretty known, im far too lazy to look it up  

some guys get like 5k and only fight 2 or 3 times a year. They would literally be dead on the side of the road if thats all they made. Its not a ton of $ but there is alot more out there than ppl think, esp from sponsors and the backstage bonus' which dont get released.

Im sure James Toney, doing the great job he did selling a fight that in all reality had no right taking place, was well conpensated beyond whatever base pay the UFC gave him. Im not foolish enough to think its millions but im sure he made a couple hundred K and he got his name out there, which in all honesty hasnt happened on a mainstream level in a very long time.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I think his promoting the fight earned him some money but he is going to make some more in his title defense!:thumb02:


----------



## HexRei

oldfan said:


> Ease up sparky. Off the top of my head I can remmember Randy, Chuck, Mir, Carwin and florian mentioning in one way or another "don't believe the numbers, ufc been very good to me" or something to that effect. I'm not gonna research every quote. I shouldn't have to for a fan as knowledgeable as you. Will you settle for this?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-mmamailbag042908


That article just confirms everything I said.


----------



## Thelegend

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Toney needs $. Plain n simple he cant find a fight in boxing. He runs his mouth in boxing even worse, calling David Haye, David Gay, the Bitch ko sisters and all that shit. Only difference is, they dont take the old delusional man serious.
> 
> MMA fighters and fans are so insecure they think they did some big moral service to James Toney by giving him a bunch of $.
> 
> He didnt even respect MMA enough to come in shape or take the fight serious, he just came for a check. What did it prove?? *MMA execs and fans are so dumb they will pay somebody in their sport more than ppl that have earned it just for running their gums a bit. *
> 
> * Then they will gloat about it, even tho James got exactly what he wanted, $ and exposure. *He may even find a boxing match now, who knows. Win/win for James Toney and really a draw for MMA at best, personally i would call it a loss because think about it, you let some bum just talk his way onto the biggest stage in MMA with no intention of ever taking it seriously. It was a joke.
> 
> *It made MMA look like a joke*.


it was freakshow fight and everyone knew it all along. nobody took it serious and really if toney had won, just like the case with the mercer fight vs. silvia it would have been the catalyst for how boxing fans would continue to degrade MMA.

your an obvious troll boxing fan that is trying to incite some mma fans because your all hurt that toney got choked out. one post your defending toney for having the balls to step up and the next your pointing him out as an out of shape bum.:sarcastic12:

im sure some mma fans are doing the same thing on some boxing forums lol, try harder to troll me.....its not working.


----------



## demoman993

*Should Randy have had a standup war with Toney?*

Seems like a silly question but why would a really good wrestler fight a really good striker in a standup battle?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

if Randy enjoys being knocked out, this would be a quick means to an end.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

Thelegend said:


> it was freakshow fight and everyone knew it all along. nobody took it serious and really if toney had won, just like the case with the mercer fight vs. silvia it would have been the catalyst for how boxing fans would continue to degrade MMA.
> 
> your an obvious troll boxing fan that is trying to incite some mma fans because your all hurt that toney got choked out. one post your defending toney for having the balls to step up and the next your pointing him out as an out of shape bum.:sarcastic12:
> 
> im sure some mma fans are doing the same thing on some boxing forums lol, try harder to troll me.....its not working.


 huh?? yes, i think most guys dont have the courage to step up, knowing they will get a beating. Most guys dont like getting into fights they will likely be embarrassed in.

Yes, he also didnt train and came out of shape. One does not change the opinion of the other. James wanted $ and exposure and found it.

It was a freakshow fight on the highest level. If thats what you want for MMA we have different goals. Im an MMA fan and a boxing fan.

Boxing wouldnt degrade itself and have a living legend fight some MMA bum like Mark Coleman and match him up with say Bernard Hopkins. Not happening. It shouldnt happen in MMA. Nevermind on the highest level.

It makes MMA look bush league, which it isnt. Its insulting to the fighters who deserve that $ and that chance to make a name for themselves and it shows the insecurity that MMA has in regards to boxing.

Your speaking for intelligent, hardcore fans, this fight indeed meant nothing. To alot of the Zuffa brain washed masses, this was "Boxing vs UFC"

they even marketed like that. they insulted your intelligence and degraded the sport. WTF is UFC?? Boxing vs UFC?? lol w/e man. 

Dana White seriously looking into the camera, talking about what great shape James Toney is in..... what a con artist, what a joke.


----------



## cdtcpl

I am one of those who believed that there was no way Toney was going to knock Couture out even in a stand up war.  But it was a wrestler vs a striker, and there was also getting the point out to all the other boxers that if you can't stop this sloppy crap I am doing then don't even step in the cage.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Randy never had a standup war before unless you count using the clinch for dirty boxing as standup skill. Why should he do that? His bread and butter was always the greco wrestling, I don't see why he should change that just to make a point.


----------



## _RIVAL_

No, an intelligent fighter always attacks his opponents weakness.


----------



## Rusko

Where's Randy TKO's Toney option?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx

Absolutely not. That is like saying Toney should have just laid down in the first 10 seconds of the fight to let Couture get on top of him.


----------



## _RIVAL_

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Absolutely not. That is like saying Toney should have just laid down in the first 10 seconds of the fight to let Couture get on top of him.


Sounds like my prom date....

Randy had nothing to prove but that MMA is about being a complete fighter and in this specific fight he knew where Tony had zero savvy and he exploited if from the gate.

That's why he's Captain America.


----------



## Wookie

I think that would have only fueled Toney's trash talk because Randy would've been knocked out. He even said this in the post fight interview. Randy was smart for not going out and fighting someone else's fight. If only every mma fighter had the gameplans and foresight Randy has.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Wookie said:


> If only every mma fighter had the gameplans and foresight Randy has.


I think GSP does after the Serra fight TBH..


----------



## Pound&Mound

No Toney should've came out and wrestle Couture.


----------



## leifdawg

No, it would have been stupid to stand with Toney. However, would have preferred to see Couture bloody him up a bit with GnP.


----------



## Mx2

_RIVAL_ said:


> No, an intelligent fighter always attacks his opponents weakness.


Reading this made me hear "sweep the leg" in my head.

And the answer to the question is simple, no.


----------



## HexRei

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Boxing wouldnt degrade itself and have a living legend fight some MMA bum like Mark Coleman and match him up with say Bernard Hopkins. Not happening. It shouldnt happen in MMA. Nevermind on the highest level.


Well first off, Toney is not a bum, he's actually pretty damn accomplished in the sport. If he had put in a real camp he could have come in shape and looking good, and probably lost the same way. 

Second, Silva v RJJ looked like a real possibility for a while, until Dana nixed it.


----------



## SideWays222

*Anyone else sing "AMERICA **** YEAH!!" when Couture took Toney down??*






The whole house started singing it lol.! This happen to anyone else??


----------



## UFC_OWNS

well im aussie so.... hell no


----------



## War

No, my place was to busy cheering the awesome amount of wrestling that went on that night. 

However the thought of a house full of people breaking into that for the Captain puts a big grin on my face.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

War said:


> No, my place was to busy cheering the awesome amount of wrestling that went on that night.
> 
> However the thought of a house full of people breaking into that for the Captain puts a big grin on my face.


When I was in a band I sang the America **** yeah song and it is pretty hilarious to have an entire crowd shout **** YEAH in unison hah


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I can see how that would inspire people with Captain America fighting an arrogant over the hill boxer!:thumbsup:


----------



## tecnotut

So, Randy made $250k while that charlatan Toney made $500k?

Now I know why Dana doesn't want him back.


----------



## Joabbuac

Joabbuac said:


> bam round 1 ko
> 
> 
> 
> taking avatar bets....name bets...credit bets (aint got any :confused02
> 
> 
> Toney knows much more about mma than he lets on in his dumb rants. Hes gonna catch Couture coming in...hurt and stops him. No doubt att all.



Bump....


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Joabbuac said:


> Bump....


You would think your predictions would have improved since then...


----------



## Soojooko

HitOrGetHit said:


> You would think your predictions would have improved since then...


Correct predictions are boring.


----------



## Joabbuac

I was trolling.... Obviously... :sarcastic09:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Soojooko said:


> Correct predictions are boring.


That's the only thought that allows me to live with my predictions.


----------



## Anteries

Have I fallen through time, what colour is Michael Jackson? A-la, hot Tub Time Machine.


----------



## Joabbuac

HitOrGetHit said:


> The only way Toney can win is if this fight is standing. There is no way that Toney is going to take Couture down.


Sherlock....


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Joabbuac said:


> Sherlock....


My uhh... Account was hacked?


----------



## Trix

I wonder if I said anything dumb in this thread.

:confused05:


----------



## Spite

I can't believe this happened 7 years ago.

In that time...

Still in my first year of marriage (at time of fight)
I've had 6 jobs
Got a daughter
Completed my degree and currently doing a Masters
and almost died in hospital

Man time flys


----------



## kantowrestler

I finished my degree, moved into my own place, had a few relationships, got a certificate in web design and became a MMA reporter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Trix said:


> I wonder if I said anything dumb in this thread.
> 
> :confused05:


I used to go back and look at my original posts from when I first started... It was bad...


----------



## Joabbuac

Spite said:


> I can't believe this happened 7 years ago.
> 
> In that time...
> 
> Still in my first year of marriage (at time of fight)
> I've had 6 jobs
> Got a daughter
> Completed my degree and currently doing a Masters
> and almost died in hospital
> 
> Man time flys


Clyde was a virgin... ok, not everything has changed. 

You know the worse thing about this thread for me? I had been watching MMA for 4 fukin years when i said that shit... 2 years as a "hardcore" fan, still saying shit like that after 4 years.... to reverse it, it's like confidently picking McGregor to beat Mayweather kinda dumb.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah amazing how things have changed in six years.


----------

